# Adult Halloween Party Games????



## Ryadread

If you are having an alcohol induced party something we have done is give our guests the option to "Tempt Their Fate" throughout the night. 

We have a clear fish bowl, crystal ball, etc and place pieces of paper inside. On each slip of paper we have written a different potential "Fate" for guests to pull out of the bowl. The only rule is this: If the guest decides to tempt fate they must be willing to except the consequences or they should NOT partake. Do not hint to the guests what could be on the paper, they must make the decision before pulling out a piece of paper. Ex:

*"You have tempted fate and fate shall be lenient, please present this fortune to your Dark Lady for a Treat." * 

(The guest brings the paper to me and in return I usually do a dramatic display for everyone, because we are nuts like that, and give the guest a candy bar, lottery ticket, gift card etc.)

*"You have tempted fate and for this you must be sacrificed! Take this fortune to your Dark Lord for your ultimate demise."*

(The guest takes the paper to my husband and in return he pulls out our "Chalice of Cessation", an intimidating chalice filled with a concoction unknown to any human mortal....or in this case a combination of our fav halloween novelty drink "Gangrene"(recipe below), with a splash of Jager & just a hint of anything else hardcore we can find to throw into the cup. Another dramatic display and the guest is "Sacrificed" by drinking the cup.)

Feel free to come up with your own twists of fate, but that should get you started. Its a huge hit at our parties and has become one of our signature games. The trick is to not force people to play, but make it a huge deal and play it up so they WANT to play. Make sure they know there could be consequences and if they decide to play they must follow through. Only the brave may tempt their fate!

This is our Fav Halloween novelty drink recipe. We have included it at all of our Halloween parties since our first party. My husband drank it all night & got so sick on it that I was cleaning green stains out of my hallway carpet to the bathroom for weeks. So naturally it is now apart of every Halloween party is some way or another. (I have no idea how he drank it all night in the first place) So slight warning if you decide to use this, if you dont want your guests wasted, use this ONLY for novelty. lol I dont recommend serving it as one of the normal drinks. Its a huge hit however because of its nastiness.

Yield: 1 Servings 
2 ounce Green creme de menthe 
1 ½ ounce Vodka 
½ ounce Tequila 
1 tablespoon Blackberry brandy

Hope this helps!


----------



## Embalmer71

Last year we did a "Horror Movie Trivia Challenge". Some of our decorations alluded to well-known horror films. The challenge was to figure out which decorations were from movies and which movies they were from. I assigned point values based upon the difficulty of the clue and the relative obscurity of the movie. Here is an example: In one bathroom I splashed blood all over the inside of the tub and the shower curtains and had a butcher knife in the tub. I also wrote "redrum" in lipstick on the mirror behind the bathroom door. I also had a bloody bucket with a rope attached to it poised above the bathroom door. Those clues would be for "Psycho", "The Shining", and "Carrie" respectively. I had clues for 25 or so movies. The guests had a blast trying to figure out all the clues. The cool thing is that you can play while still drinking and talking with people. Anyway, at the end of the night, the guest with the highest point total won. The prize was a gift certificate to Blockbuster. Hope this helps.


----------



## LV Scott T

Embalmer71 said:


> Last year we did a "Horror Movie Trivia Challenge" ... Hope this helps.


Great idea! A cross between a scavanger hunt and a trivia contest. Its too late for us to use this year, but I'd love to do that next year. Thanks!


----------



## childofthenight

wow, great ideas, gotta use them this year !!!


----------



## wilbret

I'm not sure how well games go over at adult parties with socializing and alcohol.

Some things that have gotten play here are:

-Truth or Dare Jenga. The pieces have questions on them or acts you have to perform. Nothing too crazy, the most extreme being pinch the butt of the person to your left, etc.. You pull out a piece and have to do what it says or answer the question.

-Shocker game (spencers)

And that's it! Usually people are into whatever.

We had trivia and only one person showed interest. 

I am thinking about giving everyone a toe tag and when you get someone to say a forbidden word, you get their tag. The person with the most tags at the end of the game wins a prize.


----------



## Vancouver

Ryadread said:


> If you are having an alcohol induced party something we have done is give our guests the option to "Tempt Their Fate" throughout the night.
> 
> We have a clear fish bowl, crystal ball, etc and place pieces of paper inside. On each slip of paper we have written a different potential "Fate" for guests to pull out of the bowl. The only rule is this: If the guest decides to tempt fate they must be willing to except the consequences or they should NOT partake. Do not hint to the guests what could be on the paper, they must make the decision before pulling out a piece of paper. Ex:
> 
> *"You have tempted fate and fate shall be lenient, please present this fortune to your Dark Lady for a Treat." *
> 
> (The guest brings the paper to me and in return I usually do a dramatic display for everyone, because we are nuts like that, and give the guest a candy bar, lottery ticket, gift card etc.)
> 
> *"You have tempted fate and for this you must be sacrificed! Take this fortune to your Dark Lord for your ultimate demise."*
> 
> (The guest takes the paper to my husband and in return he pulls out our "Chalice of Cessation", an intimidating chalice filled with a concoction unknown to any human mortal....or in this case a combination of our fav halloween novelty drink "Gangrene"(recipe below), with a splash of Jager & just a hint of anything else hardcore we can find to throw into the cup. Another dramatic display and the guest is "Sacrificed" by drinking the cup.)
> 
> Feel free to come up with your own twists of fate, but that should get you started. Its a huge hit at our parties and has become one of our signature games. The trick is to not force people to play, but make it a huge deal and play it up so they WANT to play. Make sure they know there could be consequences and if they decide to play they must follow through. Only the brave may tempt their fate!
> 
> This is our Fav Halloween novelty drink recipe. We have included it at all of our Halloween parties since our first party. My husband drank it all night & got so sick on it that I was cleaning green stains out of my hallway carpet to the bathroom for weeks. So naturally it is now apart of every Halloween party is some way or another. (I have no idea how he drank it all night in the first place) So slight warning if you decide to use this, if you dont want your guests wasted, use this ONLY for novelty. lol I dont recommend serving it as one of the normal drinks. Its a huge hit however because of its nastiness.
> 
> Yield: 1 Servings
> 2 ounce Green creme de menthe
> 1 ½ ounce Vodka
> ½ ounce Tequila
> 1 tablespoon Blackberry brandy
> 
> Hope this helps!


wow, u seem real cool...i think my wife would get pissed at me if i stained my carpet with puke that took that long to get out!

one time i was so drunk i knocked over lit candles onto the carpet and it has been forever stained since...i tell ya she was not too impressed!


----------



## Vancouver

thx for the input guys


----------



## MsMeeple

We've tried several different games at our parties. Scavenger hunts went over good but we always have a problem with the weather here in Holland. It rains ALOT! For the scavenger hunts that we did have, we planted things close by the house and in the park a few feet away.
Another game we did was the wheel of torture. I had high hopes for that game but it didn't go over very well. I think we had too many people and not enough people with halloween trivia knowledge. I split the group up into 3 teams with each time having an american capt. They had to spin the wheel. If it landed on torture, they were directly tortured. If it landed on a trivia category, they had to answer a question in that category. An incorrect answer resulted in a torture. Biggest problem seemed to be keeping the other two teams focused while the third team was busy with spinning, answering and being tortured.
Last year I came up with a game based on what I read on this forum. Several people were doing a murder mystery type game. I didn't really have the time or creativity to think up my own murder mystery. So what I did was to set up random clues in our 'hard rot cafe' and then split the guests into 3 CSI teams. They were given the task of solving the mystery of what happened in the 'hard rot cafe'. The team that came up with the best story won. They did come up with some reallllly creative stories lol I got so many compliments about the game that I've decided to do something similiar this year.
This year our theme is the mad scientist. I've started the game with the invitations. Using the spider invitation that was posted on this forum as an example, I sent out our invitations in the form of a desperate letter asking for help. I put in the letter that Pieter (my husband) was acting very strange the past weeks. He always acts strange around halloween but this time he's totally flipped out. I also added something about the weird noises and laughter I heard coming from his workroom, etc. I added that I noticed in his journal that he's planning on carrying out this plan on the 27th of oct (date of our party) and where his workroom is located (our address). I also stated that children should be left at home since Pieter could use them in his plan. I then desperately pleaded for help with stopping Pieter and promised to reward those that help with a fanastic party after he is stopped.
The night of the party, Pieter will be dressed as the mad scientist and we will have a lab set up under our carport. Once again we will split up the guests into teams and let them have a go at finding out what Pieter is up to based on what they find in the lab. I hope it goes as well as last year.

By the way, here's a pic of the wheel of torture:










MsM


----------



## Ryadread

Vancouver: The whole "Gangrene" drink idea was mine, and it WAS a party with alcohol...I just couldn't be mad at him. lol However I will tell you he has been teased immensly throughout the years.  The way I look at it, I'd much rather clean up my husbands puke than someone else's...so in a way I'm relieved it was him and not another ghastly goul. Fun can sometimes = consequences, I'll take my chances.

BTW, we are reworking the fate game this year as our theme is a vampire theme. We will be using a black or red crushed velvet bag and placing red & white polished decorating stones in it (For lack of better ideas; We're going for a semi-sophisticated vampire look). White = Good Fate & Red = Sacrifice. We may add a black stone in the mix for a "Grand Prize" of some sort. Throughout the night we are going to work in a short song or sound into our music playlist and have it randomly play throughout the night. Once the sound/song plays, no matter what we are doing we will stop and give our guests a chance to tempt their fate. If anyone has any other good ideas to jazz it up a bit lemme know!


----------



## lbelle3

Here's one we've played the last 2 years and has been a hit!

Its the winking murder game but with a twist:

First, you write several (# of guests) pieces of paper with everyones "death" written on there. Within those papers, you have ONE "killer". 

As guests come in, everyone takes one piece of paper and DOES NOT share with anyone! The murder is to WINK at his victim whenever he/she wishes. That means he has just killed you. THe victim must die within 5 minutes of being winked at (this way the murder has time to leave the scene).

We loved this game because it made people interact, it continued all night long, and there was entertainment (the deaths) very often. Plus, if someone doesnt play, it doesnt really throw things off.

I have lots of details if you're interested...just PM me. Also we worked out the "what ifs"....like what if someone who doesnt want to play gets the murder card. Even though thats the easiest job, most of the time the anti social guest likes it, because they dont have to act anything out, just wink!

Example: 
The deaths could be anything: 
*dance to death
*swarms of bees have stung you to death
*shot 100 times to death

YOu'd be surprised how people can really get into it!


----------



## Ryadread

OMG I love this idea lbelle3! I remember playing a version of this when I was in grade school. Thank you for posting, I will definitely PM you for more "details.


----------



## Aviendha

Ryadread said:


> If you are having an alcohol induced party something we have done is give our guests the option to "Tempt Their Fate" throughout the night.
> 
> We have a clear fish bowl, crystal ball, etc and place pieces of paper inside. On each slip of paper we have written a different potential "Fate" for guests to pull out of the bowl. The only rule is this: If the guest decides to tempt fate they must be willing to except the consequences or they should NOT partake. Do not hint to the guests what could be on the paper, they must make the decision before pulling out a piece of paper. Ex:
> 
> *"You have tempted fate and fate shall be lenient, please present this fortune to your Dark Lady for a Treat." *
> 
> (The guest brings the paper to me and in return I usually do a dramatic display for everyone, because we are nuts like that, and give the guest a candy bar, lottery ticket, gift card etc.)
> 
> *"You have tempted fate and for this you must be sacrificed! Take this fortune to your Dark Lord for your ultimate demise."*
> 
> (The guest takes the paper to my husband and in return he pulls out our "Chalice of Cessation", an intimidating chalice filled with a concoction unknown to any human mortal....or in this case a combination of our fav halloween novelty drink "Gangrene"(recipe below), with a splash of Jager & just a hint of anything else hardcore we can find to throw into the cup. Another dramatic display and the guest is "Sacrificed" by drinking the cup.)
> 
> Feel free to come up with your own twists of fate, but that should get you started. Its a huge hit at our parties and has become one of our signature games. The trick is to not force people to play, but make it a huge deal and play it up so they WANT to play. Make sure they know there could be consequences and if they decide to play they must follow through. Only the brave may tempt their fate!


I love this idea! Definitely want to use it this year. Can you offer any more suggestions for rewards/punishments for tempting fate?


----------



## Ryadread

I'm glad you like it! The game is an absolute hit. As far as different twists of fate, when we play it we usually use the sacrificial cup/drink if the guest pulls out a Sacrificed slip. Depending on the type of crowd you have, I'm sure you could come up with other sacrifice ideas though. We use the drink because everyone hates it! lol We have some pretty decent drinkers amongst our friends but no one can stand the taste of "Gangrene". 

Prizes for a lenient fate in the past we have done lottery tickets, gift cards, king sized candy bars, candles, halloween tot buckets with horror movies, popcorn & theatre tickets, spa gift certificates, little bottles of alcohol, wine & boxes of Godiva chocolates. The prizes don't have to be expensive and you can put rules in place that if a person is sacrificed once they can't play anymore because they are dead, etc.

I'll dig around and see what other twists of fate we have used in the past and post them for you. I know this year we are having a Vampire Masqerade theme so we are putting red & clear decorating stones into a velvet bag. Red stones will be sacrifices & clear stones will be good fate. We will also throw in a single black stone as the "immortal" stone and the recipient of that stone will win the grand prize. (Not sure what the big prize will be yet). We are also working into our music play list a short scary sound or song that will play randomly throughout the night and signify, no matter what we are doing, that it's time for someone to tempt their fate.


----------



## lbelle3

Rya,

I must've misread the game you posted the first time. After the details you just gave...i think i may do it this year!

p.s...about the murder winking one...we would give a prize to the best death. Usually it was pretty obvious, but you could have everyone vote if you think its close.


----------



## lbelle3

rya,

so i just shared the "fate" game with my husband and we love it. we were borderline about having a party or not, but now we're in! Just cuz we have a game....hehehehe

we did think of a twist though. we decided that instead of a fishbowl, we would put the fates in balloons. this way we will hear when someone is testing their fate. otherwise we could miss someone taking a piece from the bowl.
we;ll have a special "dagger" or "sword" that will be what evryone will use to pop the balloon...and we can decorate around it where we can explain the rules.

eekkk  we're excited!


p.s...if you're in southern california...a good grand prize could be 2 tickets to "halloween haunt" at univeral studios





ps


----------



## Ryadread

Sweet! Thats an excellent twist on the game and I'm glad it has been helpful in presuading you to have a party. Muwahahaha.....my plans are working! 

To solve the issue with the fishbowl and people taking slips of paper without us knowing it, we always hide the fishbowl/container until its time for a sacrifice. We then have a friend present the bowl to a willing participant as my hubby and I stand in different dark corners of the room, watching. We make it quick and simple this way everyone has a chance to watch what is happening. 

The balloon idea is great because that gives people time to contemplate throughout the night if they want to do it or not. Some that are not brave may see someone else get a good prize and they may be willing to "Tempt Fate" themselves after observing.

btw, I wasn't sure how we would award a prize for the wink murder game. I was playing with the idea of giving a prize to the person who survived the longest, but without telling anyone how you win a prize until after the game was over. This way the wink murderer couldn't play favorites.  Maybe I'll sprinkle in a few prizes for the best deaths. I like that that idea. Thanks again!


----------



## pufnstuf

*Game ideas*

We've done party games for a few years each Halloween. All of them have been a big hit with our friends (except the one based on $25,000 Pyramid, maybe we need new friends!).

Feel free to use any of them, or write back if you've got questions on how they're played. Hope your party's a huge success!

(Ack, my post count isn't high enough to include a link -- you can turn this into a url easily -- home.comcast.net/~fenugreek/Halloween/games/Halloween_games.htm)


----------



## B Scary

We have always played the murder game and awarded the best death and the murderer got a prize if he/she was able to kept their identity a secret. If not, whoever discovered the murderer won a prize. 

This year I was looking for a new game -- LOVE Tempt Your Fate!!! Thanks for the great idea. We are having an ice luge -- so taking a shot from the luge will be our Twist of Fate. It's the perfect game to pull it all together!

Thanks again!!


----------



## pad113

The Archives are full of great adult ideas and I have posted there a few times so I will just be brief here.

Scavenger Hunts-we have had several different kinds. We do NOT have people leave the house/yard as they have been drinking. 

Misc scavenger: The easiest one is to go through your junk drawer and come up with approx 30 items (some duplicates are just great also) then make a list of those items. Throw them around house/yard. Give guests/couples a list of items and guest/couple finding the most items after specific amount of time wins.

Match your theme: one year we did 'The Birds" and birds were hidden all over and people had to find them. We did this in groups. This year we have a pirate theme, keys will be hidden in yard in plastic small treasure chests. Groups will need to find treasure chests and then will use keys found to unlock treasure chests. there will be three-one will be a grand prize with movies and misc prizes and the other two will have minimal items in them. One group could win all three chests. (we are using decorated/painted metal tool boxes for the treasure chests)

Killer -We have played "Killer" many times at many parties. We almost always play it when we play cards or board games with a group of adults. We usually pass out playing cards to all who want to play. The jack with the axe is the killer and everyone else is victims. We don't do anything with how someone pretends to die. Just the killer attempting to kill everyone with a wink. Killer can always lie but victims cannot. This way the killer can ask people if they are dead so he/she can be sure they saw his/her wink. If the killer is asked he can lie and say yes he is dead. And victims who thought they may have seen someone wink can ask the person they saw winked at if they are dead or not too. The killer wins if he successfully kills all who are playing. A victim wins if he can correctly identify the killer.

Deadly Feud: we set up a game of family feud. "Family" groups competed for prizes. This went over very good although only 24 people could play.

Trivia: we usually have a small trivia game each year also. This year we have put together a memory quiz relating to the 9 years we have held this party. Some questions are: who won best overall prize in 2000. What costumes did the host and hostess wear in each year? What special event happened in 2003 (host proposed to hostess), what game did we play in 2002 etc. We assume someone who comes every year will win but we figure who better to win!

We have played many more and I have listed in great detail on other game threads in the archives.


----------



## lbelle3

since i've had a few PMs, here are more details on the winking murder game. This is what i would hand out on the pieces of paper:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
You are tonight’s murderer!!!
You have tonight’s easiest role!
Your job is to “kill” everyone at the party before the night is over. You will do this by winking one eye at them.
Be sly, cautious, & subtle. Everyone knows there is a winking killer on the loose. So, they may try to avoid eye contact with you.
Your victims will have 3 minutes, after being winked at/murdered, to die. Therefore, you have time to flee the crime scene, get a good seat, and enjoy watching them die…(they have a pre-determined death in their hands).
Let the killings begin!
Enjoy!


BEWARE!!!
There is a winking killer amongst us!
Yes, you read correctly…winking! Before the night is over, the murderer will make eye contact with you and wink one eye. This means you have just been killed!
Your murderer has decided to end your life by:

HAVING YOU LAUGH YOURSELF TO DEATH!!!

You will have 3 minutes to choose where you’d like to die…then…die.
Yes…we must see you die. Remember, the killer will not perform the action… that is your job! The killer will wink and expect you to complete the death. So, the more creative, dramatic, and visible the death…the better we will remember you by. 
Once you have been killed, do not reveal the killer…or you will be very lonely on the other side.


I would obviously just do 1 murderer, and for the rest, i would print out several sheets, then just handwrite a different death for each one.
i put out about 3/4 of the papers WITH the murder one in there. Then as people continue to show up, i put in more deaths if i need to. That way i didnt have left overs and risk the chance for the murder one not to get chosesn.


----------



## lbelle3

Me again....

quick question about the scavenger hunt. Sounds like fun, but i dont really like the idea that people would be snooping through my things. Where would i hide everything?


----------



## mryantaylor

*Exquisite Corpse*

This game has many variations, from building sentences to drawing works of art. In my family, we take a notebook for each person and in it they write the first sentence of a Halloween story and then pass the notebook to the right. The next person in the circle adds a sentence until the notebook comes back full circle. The person who started the story then gets to read his/her creation out loud to the group. It's very fun how some of them turn out.


----------



## colmmoo

*Winking Game Question*

How do you ensure that the person who is chosen to be the murderer isn't one of those people who leave the party early? I can tell from my invitee list who's likely to leave by 9 pm (mostly parents with kids) and others who are likely to leave later than that.


----------



## rescuedogmama

Not terribly scary or grown-up, but we might do a Chubby Bunny contest with some of those Halloween peeps. It's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Handy_Haunter

Vancouver,

I once had a problem with black candle wax on the carpet too. The best way to get it out, and keep the wife happy, is take an old rag and place it on top of the cooled wax then run a hot iron on top of it. All (or at least a great majority) of the wax it pulled upward into the rag and out of the carpet.


----------



## SKATERONICE

I am going with Scary Pictionary for the Girls night out. Here is my list of 100 words I have found from searching here there and everywhere. I am going to put them in categories yet like Movies, Thing etc. to help a bit but not much. 

FREDDY (NIGHTMARE ON ELM ST) 
HOWL 
DUNGEON 
WICKED 
STABBING 
GALLOWS 
CREATURE FROM BLACK LAGOON 
SPOOKY 
EXECUTE 
DISEMBODIED SPIRIT 
UNDERTAKER 
WOLVES 
GHOST SHIP 
CLEAVER 
JASON (FRIDAY THE 13TH) 
THING (FROM ADAMS FAMILY) 
HOMICIDAL MANIAC 
WITCHING HOUR 
HEARSE 
GOBLIN 
CHUCKY (CHILDS PLAY) 
DEMONS 
HARRY POTTER 
PHANTOM 
ELECTRIC CHAIR 
MR. HYDE (DR. JEKYL & MR. HYDE) 
RAVEN
ATTACK OF THE KILLER TOMATOES
DAWN OF THE DEAD
ALIEN
CREEPSHOW
FORTUNE TELLER
TAROT CARD
KING KONG
THE WOLFMAN (DOUBLE?)
THE BLOB
CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON
SWAMP THING 
ELVIRA 
BOOGEYMAN 
CADAVER 
GUILLOTINE 
SCREAMS 
OCCULT 
GOURDS 
IMPALE 
BATS 
SPIDER 
WITCH 
JACK O LANTERN 
GRAVEYARD 
CANDY CORN 
VAMPIRE 
DEVIL 
WEREWOLF 
GHOST 
MUMMY 
CAULDRON 
BLACK CAT 
COFFIN 
ZOMBIE 
HEADLESS HORSEMAN 
TOMBSTONE 
FRANKENSTEIN 
MAD SCIENTIST 
HAUNTED HOUSE 
FLYING BROOM 
SKULLS 
SCARECROW 
INDIAN CORN 
SKELETON 
TRICK OR TREATERS 
BONES 
FULL MOON 
COBWEBS 
POTIONS 
HAYRIDE 
MASK 
BLOODY AXE 
OWL 
EYEBALLS 
GUTS 
NIGHTMARE BEFORE XMAS 
LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORS 
GHOSTBUSTERS 
SILENCE OF THE LAMBS 
THE GREAT PUMPKIN 
PHANTOM OF THE OPERA 
PYSCHO 
STAKE THRU THE HEART 
CEMETARY 
FANGS 
BOBBING FOR APPLES 
MONSTER MASH 
DAY OF THE DEAD 
HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME 
BATS IN THE BELFRY 
A BAT OUTTA HELL 
GRAVE DIGGER 
SCARED STIFF 
WHEN HELL FREEZES OVER 
GHOST STORY 
TIL DEATH DO US PART 
BONE DADDY 
DEVILS BREW 
DEAD AS A DOOR KNOB 
HIGH SPIRITS 
SCARED TO DEATH 
CAT GOT YOUR TONGUE


----------



## Vancouver

Handy_Haunter said:


> Vancouver,
> 
> I once had a problem with black candle wax on the carpet too. The best way to get it out, and keep the wife happy, is take an old rag and place it on top of the cooled wax then run a hot iron on top of it. All (or at least a great majority) of the wax it pulled upward into the rag and out of the carpet.



tried that...got most of it out but still some left over...a constant reminder...lol

thanks anyways!


----------



## mryantaylor

For wax spills, paper and an iron works well after a cloth is not working any more. We used about a hundred sheets of paper once and the persistence paid off. I think there was still a little stain but it was far less conspicuous. Just an idea.


----------



## Long_Tom

We are going to do a little drinking game with single-serving bottles. The premise is that each guest has been poisoned or otherwise afflicted with some dread condition, and must drink an antidote of their own choosing. The antidote bottles will be hidden under a cloth in a box, and the guests must figure out what they want to drink by feel. If you know your liquor really well, you can recognize the brand by the shape of the little bottle, and get exactly what you want. If not, you get something random, interesting and hopefully tasty. 

I'm thinking that people will only get access to the antidote bottle tray after completing a task. The task this year will be "Guess My Own Name" where you get a name pinned to your back and have to figure out who you are, using only yes-or-no questions. The names will all be halloween or horror related, of course. That will be incentive to get people interacting. The incentive to complete the task will be that there is only one of each kind of liqueur in the antidote tray, so people who finish early get best pick. Of course there will be sufficient ordinary drinks so that won't be that much of a problem for late finishers.

Hmmm. Depending on how enthusiastically people imbibe, I may want to do the same thing with peoples' car keys....


----------



## Long_Tom

Update on the "find your antidote bottle by feel" game: I wasn't sure how it would be received (seems a little corny on paper), but people took to it fairly enthusiastically. It was fun to see how people consistently ended up with a bottle of something that suited their personality (and drinking tastes). There was a great feeling of "hey, cool, it really works!" as if it were some new magical twist on phrenology or something. My party theme was "mad doctors' medical symposium", and I made up the term "Pharmacotactaesthesiology" to describe it, which everybody liked.


----------



## kUITSUKU

Hey guys, I know this hasn't been updated for quite a while but when I googled for adult halloween party games this thread was in the top list and I loved all the ideas! I've been playing the murder game every year at my parties but all I did was explain the rules of the game, then use blank slips of paper with one that said "murderer." The more detailed version in here seems MUCH more fun, and my guests won't make me repeat the game rules multiple times if they're given the explanation on paper at the beginning of the party.  Can't wait to try it out this year!

As far as game ideas, I usually play this at any party but it can easily be morphed into a halloween game. It ends up turning dirty at my parties because we're all young college students, but still a hilarious game for all ages.

~ Everyone sits in a circle and we're all given a piece of paper. Each person writes a sentence (in this case, something that has a halloween theme) on their paper, then passes it to the next person. That person reads the sentence, draws what it is, then folds the sentence over and hands the paper to the next person. That person writes a sentence of what they see, then folds over the picture and passes the paper so the next person can draw that paper. It's like a telephone game. Once the papers are full, the game ends and everyone can read how morphed their original sentences were. We usually laugh for 15 minutes at the results.
Most of my friends are artists, but I guarantee this game is more fun with people who can't draw. Morphed pictures create 'special' sentences, hah.

And of course there's the mummy game..everyone gets in groups of 2 and the first person to wrap up their partner completely in toilet paper wins. No matter what age you are, seeing a friend wrapped from head to toe in tp is hilarious.

Hope to read more party ideas this year!


----------



## BadTableManor

Here's something a little different than the other games. I nearly pee'd my pants watching everyone swinging their cucumber, trying to get it to whack their potato to the finish line:
Halloween Forum - BadTableManor's Album: BTM - Picture


----------



## memamu

KILLER! Thanks so much for your ideas - Can anyone suggest great ways to die? I haven't done this game before; so far I have (credit to previous posts)

Laughing to Death
Stung by a swarm of bees
Shot a hundred times
Shot by an infamous rapper
Engorged by scarab beetles eating your legs
Gastric Embolisation Through Poisoning
Talking so fast your life ebbs away
Ravens pecking your eyes out (I've put this as Tower Ravens - after the Tower of London)
Melting to death (Wicked Witch of the West Style)

Suggestions welcome, I think mine are lame!


----------



## kUITSUKU

memamu - oooo, thanks for adding to my list of deaths! :} I had some friends suggest some:
Sinking in quick sand
Being mauled by a bear
Falling down a flight of stairs
Hanging yourself (I mentioned that they couldn't actually use a prop to be on the safe side)
Running into a wall
Drown in an invisible pool of water
Burned alive
Electrocuted


----------



## Noelle

Last year my "deaths" were:

Laughing yourself to death
Choking on a hairball
Drinking a poisoned beverage
Getting squished by a giant pumpkin
Being bitten by a vampire
Being attacked by a werewolf
Having body parts chopped off
Being shot in slow motion
Being attacked by a dozen bats
Being attacked by a giant slime blob


----------



## NOWHINING

Okay.... I am almost expert one this... Keep in mind I said "EXPERT"

1... Monster War!
this is play as two team divided into two groups. Black team and the White team.\
you will need balloons of black and white and strings to tie the balloons around the ankles. the idea is they are to stomp the one team's balloons. once their balloon is popped, they are to leave the area as the war cont. this cont' until the one team's balloons is stomped out.
if you are feeling mean, after that team is lost. let the winning team turn on each other...

2...Spooky music "Name that Tune" using 
ex. Jaw's theme, the x-files, Psycho theme. etc.ect

3...Slime-n-beer Relay... all you need is two team, slime, small amount of beer in cups and 4 witch's cauldrons.

slimy hands carry the beer in a small cup racing.... need i say more?

4...there are all kinds of Halloween theme like trivia on line for questions... i have 5 years worth going on by looking on line.

5...guess what movie quote said that line... you get the idea. again look on line.

6...Mummy Wrap... two people each, One the mummy, one is the wrapper. each one get a roll of toilet paper. Fastest one wrap the mummy wins!

Does this helps?


----------



## Halloween_Mom

*Woohoo!*

The murder game would so suit my trick r' treat movie theme! Their tag line is: Poison, drowning, claw, or knife.
So many ways to take a life...


I have highschoolers...can anyone come up with some more ways to die?

TIA
Kaye


----------



## Noelle

Here are some I used a couple years ago:

Being attacked by ravenous trick or treaters!
Falling in an open grave!
Being hanged!
Burning at the stake!
Being poked by thousands of needles!
Being attacked by a black cat!
Being frightened to death!
Drowning!
Being electrocuted!
Being poisoned slowly and painfully!



I also wanted to add my favorite Halloween Party Game:

Have the group select one person to be the "ghost" and have the rest of the group sit in a circle and close their eyes. 

The ghost will walk around the room and stand silently behind a player. Once they pick a player to stand behind, they will slowly count to 10 in their head. If the person they are standing behind senses the ghost, then they say "Ghost!" and the player "wins" so the Ghost chooses a new person and moves on and the player stays in the circle.

If they don't sense the ghost by the time they have counted to 10, then the ghost grabs the person and tells them they are dead. They leave the circle.

If a party game player says there is a ghost behind him or her when there isn't, they must change places with the ghost. Then they continue to move silently around the room and go stand behind another player. If the ghost is good, they will be able to "kill off" all of the other players without ever being detected. 



We always have so much fun with this one, it gets so eerie!


----------



## Buzzard

I absoulely love games! When it comes to my Halloween party each year, this is one of my favorite parts to plan.

*Couples Halloween Game*

Played like the newlywed game. Have the boys leave the room while you ask the girls questions & then have the girls leave the room while you ask the boys questions. Couples try to match one another's answers. The couple with the most points at the end of the game wins! I try to keep the questions Halloween related in some way. This goes over well when you have mostly couples at your party. Even my single friends enjoyed just watching & laughing. 

TO THE GIRLS:
1. What is your partner’s biggest fear?
2. What is your partner’s scariest (worst/most annoying) bad habit?
3. Which character best fits your partner’s personality: ghost-transparent and easy to read; bat-night person-comes out at night ready to go; mummy-always wrapped up in themselves or in their work; corpse-lazy and doesn’t clean up after themselves?
4. When it comes to your love life, which of these characters is your partner most like: Casper-soft, gentle & considerate of your wants & needs; a Werewolf-normal during the day, but the freak comes out at night; or Frankenstein-more than you can handle and takes what he wants	
5. What is your partner’s favorite Halloween candy?
6. What is the last Halloween costume your partner dressed up in?
7. What is the scariest place (or the place where you would be most likely to get in trouble if you got caught) that you and your partner have ever done the deed?
8. If your partner absolutely had to have a Halloween costume and he got to the costume shop at the last minute with the following choices available, which would he pick: a carrot: full body suit with the sprout hat and all; a professional swimmer complete with a Speedo and swim cap; a pumpkin-tights and lighted antenna head band included; or a pony with a fluffy tail and a 2nd place ribbon around his neck?

TO THE GUYS:
1. Which is your partner more afraid of: snakes, spiders, heights, commitment, the dark or rats?
2. What did you and your partner do on your 1st Halloween together?
3. When your partner is mad at you, which of these is she most like: Moaning Myrtle-pulls away & cries a lot; Dracula-sucks the life out of you; a Witch-always brewing up some way to get back at you; the Devil-flat evil?
4. What is your partner’s favorite scary movie?
5. What is your partner’s scariest (worst/most annoying) bad habit?
6. What is your partner’s favorite color (black, orange or green)?
7. If your partner were to ask you to pick up her Halloween costume on your way home from work-and it came with a bra -what size bra would be included in the costume?
8. When it comes to your love life, which of these characters do you most want your partner to be like: cat woman-feisty and will sink her claws into you; GI-Jane-takes charge and gives orders; French Maid-at your beck and call; or a naughty nurse-knows all of the tricks to make you feel better?

(2nd Year) Couples Halloween Game Questions:

TO THE GIRLS:
-Which frightfully famous Halloween couple would your partner be most likely to dress as: Frankenstein & his Bride; Morticia and Gomez Adams; Batman & Cat Woman; Count Dracula & Vampira
-What is the most horrific gift that you have ever received from your partner?
-What is the 1st Scary movie that you and your partner watched together?
-How would your partner most like to spend Halloween night: by taking it easy and watching a good scary movie together while giving out candy to arriving trick-or-treaters; by haunted trail/house hopping; by leaving the house to avoid trick-or-treaters or at least turning off the lights and pretending not to be home
-Who in your partner’s extended family do you think he would say is the most likely to become a crazed mass murderer?

TO THE GUYS:
-Which of the following would your partner be most grossed out by: a rotting corpse, gushing blood, human guts, or an exposed human brain
-Which of the following creepy creatures would your partner rather be trapped in a small closet with for 24 hours: a hairy tarantula, a blood sucking bat, a rat or his/her stepmother (significant other’s mother where applicable)
-After 72 hours without a shower, what about your partner do you think would be the smelliest/nastiest or the most rotten: her feet, her arm pits, her hair or her breath?
-If forced to eat one of the following items, which would your partner choose: someone else’s toenails, a booger of their own, a hairy scab or a few rabbit droppings
-(2 parts on this one-1/2 the points for each) Is your partner currently an organ donor? If your partner was to pass away today, would she rather be buried or cremated?


----------



## Buzzard

This one is easy & fun for all ages.

*Guess the # of Candies in the Jar*

Put out a jar filled with Halloween candy & let guests guess the number of pieces of candy that you have in the jar. Closest guess without going over wins the jar of candy! Leave out slips of paper, pencils & a bucket for guests to submit their guesses.


----------



## Buzzard

This one is funny to watch. I always put couples on opposite teams & then I organize it so that each team is boy, girl, boy, girl, etc. This forces each guest to pass the apple to other guests that they may or may not know. It can get interesting too, depending on how functional some of the costumes are.

*Pass the Apple Race*

-Guests are divided into 2 teams
-Each team is given 1 apple
-Guests must kept their hands clasped behind their backs while they attempt to pass the apple to the end of their team’s line-no using your teeth or biting-use your necks only (no hands)
-If the apple drops at any time, you must start it over at the beginning of your team's line
-The first team to get their apple to the back of the line & have that person race to the front of the line holding the apple under his/her neck without dropping it WINS!


----------



## Buzzard

This game works well if a lot of your guests know one another & come to your parties every year. It only takes about 5-10 minutes. 

*Halloween Memories Past*

Have a sign that reads:
"Halloween Memories Past: Study these photos before 9:00 p.m. tonight. There will be a quiz. The sharpest eye wins a prize."

Have a digital picture frame set up beside of your sign & have it scrolling about 10-15 pictures from your past Halloween parties. At a designated time (in this case, 9:00 p.m.), hand out a short quiz containing questions that relate to the pictures that you had scrolling on the digital picture frame. The person who gets the most questions correct WINS! 

A couple of sample questions could be something like:
"How many total pictures were there in the slide show?"
"True or false: Both John & Jane Doe were wearing sunglasses in the photo from last year's party where they were dressed up as police officers."
"How many jack-o-lanterns were there in the picture of John & Jane Doe."
"What brand of rum was John Doe drinking in the photo where he was dressed up as a pirate?"

Of course, all of the questions will relate to/depend on your photos. Guests also just enjoy seeing pictures from past parties & they can study the pictures at their own leisure during the night.


----------



## Buzzard

Again, this game is fun for guests of all ages.

*Pumpkin-Go-Seek*

Put out a sign that reads:
"Pumpkin-Go-Seek: (3) small, spotted pumpkins are hidden inside of the house. They are within plain sight & can be found without having to move or touch anything. "Spot" one & win a prize. *limit one prize per guest"

I attach a picture to the sign that shows the 3 small pumpkins that I bought, painted with spots & hid before the party began. This shows guests what they are looking for. I typically will also designate the party areas where guests are to look for the pumpkins so that no one goes up stairs or to areas of the house where we'd rather guests not be.


----------



## natascha

Buzzard said:


> This one is easy & fun for all ages.
> 
> *Guess the # of Candies in the Jar*
> 
> Put out a jar filled with Halloween candy & let guests guess the number of pieces of candy that you have in the jar. Closest guess without going over wins the jar of candy! Leave out slips of paper, pencils & a bucket for guests to submit their guesses.


I do this one every year, one differance is I have a large piece of paper for all to put down their answers, than I don't have to worry about people guessig the same and it is easier to look the one piece of paper over to find the winner.


----------



## witchiebabe

*your game*

hi 
your game is fantastic, and i hope you dont mind but i am going to steal it for my party this year, we will be entertaining a load of cricket players and young farmers and ithink your game will be ideal, i only joined today with the intentions of finding ideas for my party and what do you know ? first time out i have found one, thanks 

witchiebabe x


ps. i will let you know how it goes


----------



## kUITSUKU

NOWHINING said:


> 1... Monster War!
> this is play as two team divided into two groups. Black team and the White team.
> you will need balloons of black and white and strings to tie the balloons around the ankles. the idea is they are to stomp the one team's balloons. once their balloon is popped, they are to leave the area as the war cont. this cont' until the one team's balloons is stomped out.
> if you are feeling mean, after that team is lost. let the winning team turn on each other...


I assume the balloons shouldn't be filled with helium for this game if the guests have to stomp on them? I'm definitely using this game for my party but I want to make sure I have a place to hide the balloons and helium would probably make it harder. I'll probably have around 25 guests.
Thanks for sharing though, sounds like fun!


----------



## Buzzard

witchiebabe said:


> hi
> your game is fantastic, and i hope you dont mind but i am going to steal it for my party this year, we will be entertaining a load of cricket players and young farmers and ithink your game will be ideal, i only joined today with the intentions of finding ideas for my party and what do you know ? first time out i have found one, thanks
> 
> witchiebabe x
> 
> 
> ps. i will let you know how it goes



Witchiebabe, which game are you going to try?


----------



## Darkfaith

we have been racking our brains for a simple game to have for our party this year, most of our guests will be drinking so we didnt think trivia was ging to work but the wink murder game is outstanding!!! have already started a list of different deaths. 

one question though what happens if someone who is NOT the murderer starts winking? i would assume as the murderer wouldn't want to get caught they would be very sutble and anyone else would just make it obvious...anyone else who has played this game come across this problem?


----------



## kUITSUKU

Darkfaith said:


> one question though what happens if someone who is NOT the murderer starts winking? i would assume as the murderer wouldn't want to get caught they would be very sutble and anyone else would just make it obvious...anyone else who has played this game come across this problem?


Usually our guests play along, I haven't had that problem and I've been playing the game for almost 8 years now. 
The biggest problem is with people who don't know how to wink. I don't understand how people can't close just one eye, but...sure enough, every year there's at least one person who can't do it.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I love your twist on the murder game, lbelle!! Especially the pre-determined deaths. We always play the murder game with playing cards and sitting around in a circle while the murderer, who got the jack with the axe card, winks at people til someone guesses them correctly or the murder kills everyone. 

I am going to copy it and i've made a few tweaks to it. I'll print it using dracula font on pieces of paper and hand them out to guests as they enter. And i'll have a different death for each person. What do you think of the rules and the Jack O Lantern guesses idea? I would lay out a pen or two, a clock, and pieces of paper for people to make their guesses.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
You are tonight’s murderer!!!
RULE ONE: No one can discuss their role, speculations on the murderer, or any aspect of the game. Do not talk about it! This game is not meant to be public, but conducted secretly.
RULE TWO: Make sure the victim you wink at knows you winked at them. Be sly while doing it, but you have to make sure they know they have been murdered. Your wink must be discernable as an actual wink. If they do not die within 2 minutes, alert me privately and they will meet with dire consequences.

You have tonight’s easiest role! Your job is to “kill” everyone at the party before the night is over. You will do this by winking one eye at them. Everyone knows there is a winking killer on the loose. So, they may try to avoid eye contact with you. Your victims will have 2 minutes, after being winked at/murdered, to die. Therefore, you have time to flee the crime scene, get a good seat, and enjoy watching them die…they have a pre determined death to perform in their hands.

Be careful, your goal is to not get caught. Per the rule of the game that no one can discuss the game, no one can publically announce their speculations to who you are. There is a Jack o Lantern where guests will write down their name, the time, and name of their guess for who the murderer is. You are not allowed to murder people while they are within 5 feet of the Jack O Lantern. Guests cannot loiter around the Jack O Lantern to keep from getting murdered by you. Guests cannot make guesses after they have been murdered by you and they can only make one guess. I, the hostess, will announce the game is over and check the guesses at a secret time during the night. Whoever first guessed you are the murderer correctly wins. If no one guessed you are the murderer, you win! 

Be sly, cautious, and subtle!
Let the killings begin!
Enjoy!

BEWARE!!!
There is a winking killer amongst us!
RULE ONE: No one can discuss their role, speculations on the murderer, or any aspect of the game. Do not talk about it! This game is not meant to be public, but conducted secretly.
RULE TWO: If you are winked at/murdered you must die within 2 minutes. If you do not, the murderer will alert me, the hostess, and there are dire consequences. 

Before the night is over, the murderer will make eye contact with you and wink one eye. This means you have just been killed! 
Your murderer has decided to end your life by:

HAVING YOU LAUGH YOURSELF TO DEATH!!!

You will have 2 minutes to choose where you’d like to die…then…die. Yes…we must see you die. Remember, the killer will not perform the action, that is your job! The killer will wink and expect you to complete the death. So, the more creative, dramatic, and visible the death, the better we will remember you by. Once you have been killed, do not reveal the killer…or you will be very lonely on the other side.

Per the rule of the game that no one can discuss the game, no one can publicly announce their speculations to who the murderer is. There is a Jack o Lantern where you will write down your name, the time, and the name of your guess for who the murderer is. You can guess at any point up until the moment you are winked at/murdered. After you are murdered, you may not make a guess. You can only make one guess. If you happen to see someone get murdered or have a good speculation, quietly make your way to the Jack O Lantern to make your guess. The murderer is not allowed to murder you within 5 feet of the Jack O Lantern. You may not loiter around the Jack O Lantern to keep from getting murdered. I, the hostess, will announce the game is over and check the guesses at a secret time during the night. Whoever first guessed the murderer correctly wins! If no one guesses correctly, the murderer wins!

Keep your eyes peeled!
Be careful and good luck!
Enjoy!


----------



## Fangoria

When my wife and I were dating she let candles burning and started a fire. I quickly got the fire out, no damage from flames but had wax all over the carpet. She used a paper bag from the store, put that on top, then took a clothes iron and went over the bag. Worked good.


----------



## Creeping Death

Ryadread said:


> Vancouver: The whole "Gangrene" drink idea was mine, and it WAS a party with alcohol...I just couldn't be mad at him. lol However I will tell you he has been teased immensly throughout the years.  The way I look at it, I'd much rather clean up my husbands puke than someone else's...so in a way I'm relieved it was him and not another ghastly goul. Fun can sometimes = consequences, I'll take my chances.
> 
> BTW, we are reworking the fate game this year as our theme is a vampire theme. We will be using a black or red crushed velvet bag and placing red & white polished decorating stones in it (For lack of better ideas; We're going for a semi-sophisticated vampire look). White = Good Fate & Red = Sacrifice. We may add a black stone in the mix for a "Grand Prize" of some sort. Throughout the night we are going to work in a short song or sound into our music playlist and have it randomly play throughout the night. Once the sound/song plays, no matter what we are doing we will stop and give our guests a chance to tempt their fate. If anyone has any other good ideas to jazz it up a bit lemme know!


We done the Tempt your Fate at our party last year, but what we did was place orange and black baloons all over our basement with different fates inside them, and then when someone wanted to tempt their fate, they had to pop a baloon, that way everyone at the party knew someone was playing, and would stop to see what they got.


----------



## Oracle

*Dante's Inferno Party*

My circles of friends are big halloween fans, and we like to drink, and get a bit lewd too, but it has provided for some really fun adult parties, and really fun adult party ideas. I'll try to keep this as brief, and clean, as possible. 

Last year's party theme was Dante's Inferno, which has 9 circles of hell. Since our address is 135, we actually called it the 1 + 3 + 5 Circle of Hell. The premise we came up with was that we had 9 different rooms in the house represent each of the circles from Dante's Divine Comedy. Finding 9 rooms isn't easy, so in come case we had hallways & stair landings as locations, as well as the porch. Each circle of hell was clearly labeled, and was decorated in a fashion that either matched the descriptions from Dante's Epic Poem, or somehow reflected the sins of the sinners in each circle. 

Each circle had it's own Demon General & Assistant. Each circle had it's own rules & games. Guests were given paper lists with all 9 circles listed, and guests would attempt to complete all 9 circles. Those who had would basically get their names in a hat to win prizes. Because we were expecting 100 or more people, and no one wants to run a circle all night, we started the night with circles 1 & 2 open, and every 30 minutes we opened the next circle, while closing the lowest one. This, more or less, give everyone 1 hour to complete any particular circle, and each general only requires 1 hour of really duties. It also encourages guests to show up on time. Plus we got to say we all descended thru the circles of hell together. I suggest adjusting the times to the size of your party. 

Essentially, each General & Assistant performed some sort of rule, game, or activity which each guest had to complete to get their list checked off for that circle. Again, the games/activities were inspired by descriptions in the poem, or somehow related to the sins of that circle. In the actual poem, the reoccurring theme is that the punishment fits the crime. 

Here is the printout of the list, as it gives a little description so each person knows what each circle is about:

1+3+5 Circles of Hell-O-Ween

1st Circle – Limbo :
the Unbaptized and the Virtuous Pagans are not punished, but can never live with God.

2nd Circle – Lustful :
those overcome with Lust are blown about too and fro by a violent storm, without hope of rest

3rd Circle – Gluttony :
the Gluttons wallow in mud & garbage while a constant downpour of freezing rain, black snow, and hail. 

4th Circle – Obsession of Material Goods :
the Squanderers are punished to roll large stones, always clashing head-on with the Miserly, who hoarded possessions, and roll equally great stones in the other direction.

5th Circle – The River Styx :
the Wrathful are punished in the muddy, sloppy River Styx, mad with rage they bite and fight each other and themselves.

6th Circle – City of Dis :
the Heretics, never heeding the word of God, are trapped in flaming tombs

7th Circle – Phlegethon :
the Violent against people & property are stabbed by demons with pitchforks to submerge them in a river of boiling blood. Those guilty of Suicide are transformed into thorny tree, when on judgment day their own bodies will be hunk from their trunks. The Blasphemers, *********, and Usurers walk a flaming desert, with fire raining down on them. 

8th Circle – MaleBolge (evil circle) :
the largest circle holds various forms of punishment for the Panderers (pimps), Seducers, Flatterers, Simoniacs (abuse of church power), Fortune Tellers, False Prophets, Barrators (abuse of political power), Hypocrites, Thieves, Evil Counselors, Sowers of Discord, and Falsifiers.

9th Circle – Center of Hell :
Condemned here are those Traitors to Kindred, Country, Guests, and Masters, and he who committed the ultimate betrayal, Satan, who betrayed God


I can't seem to find the list of all the games/activities, but I'll write what I remember for the moment. If you have less people, your games can be more involved. If you have a lot of people like we did, then you'll want the games to be quick. Most of our games involved drinking at some point. 

1) Do a shot, then limbo under the limbo stick.

5) The River Styx: Dice with death: played 1 roll the drinking game 3 man, while we had songs from the band 'Styx' playing on a boom box.

7) Decorated like a crime scene from Dexter: pick 1 of 3 red shots that were under a red light, only one of them was non-alcholic

8) MaleBolge: An adult version of pin the tail on the donkey, except you were pinning a certain male anatomy onto a skeleton on the wall. If you missed, you had to do a shot. 

9) Traitors to Guests & Masters: Write a sin you committed at this party on a posterboard on the wall & sign your name next to it, or do a shot.


----------



## Cadu

*horror movie trivia*

Last year we did a horror movie trivia game, we took movie posters from the web and we photo shopped the name out of it. (the harder ones we printed a few clues on it. we hung them all over the house & out in our graveyard. I made up an answer sheet that had numbers to match up the number we put on the poster picture. whoever got the most right won. if its a tie, you pick the winning name out of hat. to correct the answer sheets I made everyone switch papers and grade someones elses as I read out the answers (kinda like in grade school). this was quick and I didnt have to do all the answer checking. everyone loved it. here is a couple of the posters. I still have them all if you want them.. pm me.
some are easy and some are quite hard.. I attached saw & what ever hppened to baby Jane. I have about 38 in all. which include:alien, amittyville horror, what ever hppened to baby jane, cujo, bride of frankenstein, dawn of the dead, death ship, dr jekle mr hyde, exorcist, the fly, friday the 13, fright night, grudge, halloween, hills have eyes, hostel, house of wax, invasion of body snatchers, it, invisible man.. to name a few


----------



## The Real Joker

cool games, gotta try some out this Halloween!


----------



## Long_Tom

This year we are thinking of playing a variation of Tempt Your Fate. The operating premise is that everyone at the party is being infected by a horrible disease, and the only way to survive is to drink The Antidote. The Antidote consists of a tray full of little bottles filled with various kinds of liquor. Ya picks yer bottle and ya takes your chances. Only problem is, sometimes the antidote comes with Side Effects...

Side Effects so far include:
-- You are mummified! (Stand and be wrapped with toilet paper.)
-- You develop a hunchback and one short leg!
-- You become a Zombie, and develop an appetite for Brains. (I will be serving Brains in various forms, including Jello, walnuts, and the Baileys Irish Cream drink.)
-- You become a vampire for the rest of the evening.
-- You become attractive to vampires, but can drive them off by dancing the Macarena.
-- Oops, a dud. Choose another Antidote.
-- You are cured. Booooorrrrrrinnnnnggggg....
-- Nymphomania! Kiss as many people as possible in the next 90 seconds.
-- Veritaserum! Select three people at random and accept a Truth-Or-Dare from each.
-- Felix Felicis! You become lucky! (get a prize, like movie tickets)

Anybody have ideas for more Side Effects?

I'm thinking of combining it with Wink, as the mechanism to get people to participate. You get Winked, 2 minutes later you must manifest symptoms, you then get an Antidote. you drink, you find out the Side Effect.


----------



## LorcinLS1

WOW I havent even thought of any types of games for our party. We hardly have time to get around to all of our friends. These are cool games.


----------



## Eek

*The Witch's Brew!!*

Taking some ideas from several people and putting them together, we have come up with a game called Witch's Brew. Everyone who wants to play gets a small cauldron (candy collector) and a spell component list for the 'Spell of Forbidden Knowledge' 
The list contains ingredients like "Remnants of a Devil's Sacrifice" which refers to the bowl of bloody fingers that is in the Demon part of our trail. Every ingredient will have a note of some kind saying where the item may be found (there are 8 major areas to our trail) once they achieve all they can come to one of the 3 hosts and receive a "potion vial" that tells you where the prize is, which is hidden at the party. There are going to be 6 such prizes hidden throughout the place.
The prizes are just some good candy, maybe a trinket, and the password to the Photobucket account were we post the photos...since last year the pictures started to take a rather lewd demeanor. Ha, ha....
We are also having a drawing at midnight for best and sexiest costumes with small trophies to accommodate them, and between the 3 hosts we are setting up a pretty ridiculous dance area and "Rock Band" set up.
Then we set up a DVD player with movies in the kitchen, which is were the food and beverage is.
It seems to keep everyone entertained, and with nothing but 'thumbs-up.' It kinda gives everyone something to do. Last year we had about 27 people. This year seems like it is going to be more, but that's yet to be seen.
It's all 21 or older to avoid any issues, we have the backyard clear for some tents so that people can just crash if they want, and probably at least half are 29+ years old.
Last year we didn't have the haunted trail, but we decided to add it, have put a lot of work into props, and figured we'd show it off by making a game out of it. I can think of at least 10 people that will love it, especially after a bit of drinking.


----------



## Eek

I was really tmepted to use that "Tempt Your Fate" Idea, but I'm testing the other first.


----------



## Kerimonster

Hey guys! 

I don't think this one has been posted yet. We played it at our party last year, but for the life of me, I can't remember what we called it! Anyways...

Any time a guest came in the house we would give them $20.00 in fake money. (In 1 or 2 dollar bills.) The goal of the game is to get the most money by a certain time. We said midnight. Money can be traded however your guests want! We had people saying "i'll pay you $1 to re-fill my drink" or... if your friends are a little crazy/fun like mine - "i'll pay you $5 to give so and so a lap dance" (For this one, we actually had several people pitching in because we didn't think our friend would do it. I think he ended up with close to $40 for a mini dance.. lol) It was really fun and everyone got quite competitive. When midnight came around we counted up everyone's money and the winner got a prize!


----------



## Drayvan

These are all excellent ideas. It has given me a great idea for next year (no time for this year). I think I am going to set up a Carnival type setting outside as our parties are held in the backyard. I will set up several booths with the different games. I also will have a small stage for the death acting etc. Wow not even done with this year and im planing next years already. LOL


----------



## Asuryas

Ok, the inspiration for this game came from this forum! I took the wink/murder game and beefed it up a bit. Tried it out last year and it was a smash! People are asking about the game this year, so I have revamped it to go with my Serial Killer theme. Here’s the instructions I sent out with the invitations last year.

*Survivor: Zombie Island*
Object: to be the last human alive on zombie Island. 
Materials: 

Repel, Kill & Resistance Cards (provided at party)
 Misanthropic view of fellow humans
 Double agent sneak attack skills
*Types of Cards:*

Human:

Repel cards: Hydrochloric acid, flashlight, sacrifice your buddy, Crowbar
 Kill Cards: Chainsaw, Shotgun
Zombie:
• Resistance cards: zombie super speed –dodges acid, sunglasses, zombie super strength – crowbar is useless. 

*Rules:*
1. You may only chose one card from either human or zombie categories at a time from the super private confessional (aka the bathroom). You must choose the card that matches your game status (no humans get to pick zombie cards) NOTE: the cards are sealed into envelopes, so you can’t sort through them to pick out the chainsaw.
2. The first volunteer zombie will be given a fantastic prize for being the first zombie (please rsvp to hostess in order to claim your zombie status and prize – this is a first come first serve basis)
3. Zombies will systematically hunt down and devour human victims. Resulting in humans turning into zombies after their brains have been eaten. A zombie may choose to kill covertly or out in the open; however, attacking out in the open may destroy your chances of multiple kills and making new friends. 
4. Humans can repel and even kill zombies by using the cards they have drawn from the confessional at the start of the game. However, if a zombie has the matching resistance card the zombie wins the confrontation.
5. Cards are a one time use only. Please give the card to the respective creature you have used it on. You are now free to return to the confessional to draw a new card, unless you are a zombie that has been killed by the chainsaw or the shotgun.
6. Zombies that have been killed will turn to dust and are out of the game. Please see hostess for “dead zombie prize” and public humiliation.

Oh and I am SO stealing the Tempt Your Fate game idea - cuz it's brilliant!


----------



## Noelle

Kerimonster said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I don't think this one has been posted yet. We played it at our party last year, but for the life of me, I can't remember what we called it! Anyways...
> 
> Any time a guest came in the house we would give them $20.00 in fake money. (In 1 or 2 dollar bills.) The goal of the game is to get the most money by a certain time. We said midnight. Money can be traded however your guests want! We had people saying "i'll pay you $1 to re-fill my drink" or... if your friends are a little crazy/fun like mine - "i'll pay you $5 to give so and so a lap dance" (For this one, we actually had several people pitching in because we didn't think our friend would do it. I think he ended up with close to $40 for a mini dance.. lol) It was really fun and everyone got quite competitive. When midnight came around we counted up everyone's money and the winner got a prize!


I love this idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skaunit

Asuryas said:


> Ok, the inspiration for this game came from this forum! I took the wink/murder game and beefed it up a bit. Tried it out last year and it was a smash! People are asking about the game this year, so I have revamped it to go with my Serial Killer theme. Here’s the instructions I sent out with the invitations last year.
> 
> *Survivor: Zombie Island*
> Object: to be the last human alive on zombie Island.
> Materials:
> 
> Repel, Kill & Resistance Cards (provided at party)
> Misanthropic view of fellow humans
> Double agent sneak attack skills
> *Types of Cards:*
> 
> Human:
> 
> Repel cards: Hydrochloric acid, flashlight, sacrifice your buddy, Crowbar
> Kill Cards: Chainsaw, Shotgun
> Zombie:
> • Resistance cards: zombie super speed –dodges acid, sunglasses, zombie super strength – crowbar is useless.
> 
> *Rules:*
> 1. You may only chose one card from either human or zombie categories at a time from the super private confessional (aka the bathroom). You must choose the card that matches your game status (no humans get to pick zombie cards) NOTE: the cards are sealed into envelopes, so you can’t sort through them to pick out the chainsaw.
> 2. The first volunteer zombie will be given a fantastic prize for being the first zombie (please rsvp to hostess in order to claim your zombie status and prize – this is a first come first serve basis)
> 3. Zombies will systematically hunt down and devour human victims. Resulting in humans turning into zombies after their brains have been eaten. A zombie may choose to kill covertly or out in the open; however, attacking out in the open may destroy your chances of multiple kills and making new friends.
> 4. Humans can repel and even kill zombies by using the cards they have drawn from the confessional at the start of the game. However, if a zombie has the matching resistance card the zombie wins the confrontation.
> 5. Cards are a one time use only. Please give the card to the respective creature you have used it on. You are now free to return to the confessional to draw a new card, unless you are a zombie that has been killed by the chainsaw or the shotgun.
> 6. Zombies that have been killed will turn to dust and are out of the game. Please see hostess for “dead zombie prize” and public humiliation.
> 
> Oh and I am SO stealing the Tempt Your Fate game idea - cuz it's brilliant!



Ok, I am really digging this idea. I am doing a haunted hotel theme party this year and I really wanted a themed game to go with it... I am planning on switching out zombies for undead spirits.... I need ideas but It sounds pretty cool and hopefully I can figure it out.


----------



## B Scary

skaunit said:


> Ok, I am really digging this idea. I am doing a haunted hotel theme party this year and I really wanted a themed game to go with it... I am planning on switching out zombies for undead spirits.... I need ideas but It sounds pretty cool and hopefully I can figure it out.


Asuryas -- great idea!


I'm trying to come up with a spin to one of our favorite games for a hotel theme too -- _my brain hurts_ -- I'm so far behind. Please post if come up with something our first party is 10/24 and I'm still decorating and making props. Little behind this year -- I may leave it up til Thanksgiving so I'll get to enjoy it for a while.


----------



## lbelle3

kerimonster....thanks for sharing, going to try out this one this year.


----------



## Mischief

We play this every year at our party. Co-ed Nekkid Bowling. Don't get your pantyhose in a twist, everyone is completely clothed. 

I have done the teams a different way each year. They all work. One male and one female works best. But it can be done men vs women, reversed sex where the men are the woman and the women are the men or our fav...after the teams are picked (usually couples) I have everyone take one step to the left , or whatever I feel like, and the person across from them is there new partner. 

Everyone is given a pair of pantyhose. I punch a hole on each side and tied a string long enough to go around them. (I save all my nylons that get runs all year long.) The men are given one orange and the women are given two. They drop them into the nylons all the way to the toe. Then they have to tie the nylons onto them. The men around their hips and the women around their chest. 

They have to reach the floor. It doesn't matter how the person does it and some of the stragedy has been hilarious, but the orange(s) have to touch the floor. The men's extra leg (hahaha) gets tucked wherever they want to. Then place a balloon in front of them. Inside is a marble to help with the weight and movement and a piece of paper. On the paper is usually an embarrassing task like singing a silly song or professing love to the dog. One year we also did "Take a shot". 

Now the bowling. Each team has to move their balloon only using their "Nekkid" parts. So the women have to bowl with their two oranges and the men have to bowl with theirs. The object is to get the balloon across the finish line of choice. It can be done as a relay or down and back or whatever the course of choice is.

If the balloon breaks, they have to do whatever it says before they can get a new balloon and continue the race. Last year I added giving everyone 12 whole cloves to place into their oranges anywhere they wanted. 

I usually have three balloons per person/team. 

After the game is over, the winning couple gets to hand out any remaining balloons, at any time, to anyone for the rest of the night.


----------



## Aether

*Ween Pong*

What I like to do is to just put a spooky spin on some already popular party games.

If you have a ping pong or other larger flat table (or do it on the ground) you can play a version of beer pong with a Halloween twist. 

For those not familiar with this now popular college game, you set up cups full of beer in front of each player at opposite side of the table. Each player tries to bounce a ping pong ball into the opposite players cups. If the ball makes it into the opposing players cup, the opposing player has to chug the corresponding cup of beer. 
Now-a-days the actual beers are held to the side for sanitary reasons (the ball is constantly hitting the floor, handled by other people etc.)

*Some ideas on the how to Halloween the game: *

Use small cauldrons (or other creepy container) instead of cups. 
Add small hunk of dry ice and some warm water to the containers to make things more interesting. 
Use cobweb or stretchy cotton fabric with holes cut into it for the net.
Paint the ping pong balls, the net and containers with glow in the dark paint and play in the garage in complete darkness only turning on the light to charge the paint.

Safety Note: Be careful picking the ball out wit the dry ice, we had bought a pack of 10 ping pong balls so this was not and issue. We had someone with a glove retrieve them as new balls were put into play.


----------



## suziedudie

*A Senior Party*

I'm president of our Activity Club in a senior community. We are having a pot luck dinner and of course dressing up for Halloween. Decorations are all planned...but now I am trying to come up with games that all can play. I think the Wink/murder game could be a lot of fun...so am going to see what our other officers think. The problem is the age range and number of people. We may have close to 100 people there in ages from 55 to 90. There are some great ideas here...so thank you!


----------



## Comfortkittie

How about adult pictonary with names and creatures. If anyone doesn't drink they will still have fun and if they are drunk I'm sure it will be interesting.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

We play halloween pictionary every year. Everyone loves it. We always play guys against girls. They really get into it. 

I have a word document that has about 40 or so words. I cut them out and randomly draw them to show to the people drawing on each team. I then say go and the team i hear the word yelled from first gets the point. 

The girls have won the past 2 years.


----------



## Sahri21

I'm so excited I found this forum! I've been searching for weeks for Adult party games that weren't lame and my party is in two weeks so I was worried I'd come up with nothing! I love the Tempt Your Fate and Wink of Death. I'm going to use both and I think my friends will love them! For the Tempt You Fate, I'm going to use the balloon idea, and when someone gets a bad fate, I'm going to give the option of a shot of the Fires of Hell (Hot Damn!) or a silly dare for those who don't drink. For the good fates I did some prizes. The three gand prizes are scary movies with bags of popcorn, small cans of soda, and some candy.


----------



## Sahri21

*Dares for my version of Tempt Your Fate*

For the bad fates I'm doing the option of a shot or dares for those who don't drink, and I'd like some dares to use. Nothing too outrageous of course, but something that will get everyone laughing or enjoying themselves. Any ideas?


----------



## spider'WEBS'

This is such a great forum, I found it last year and a used a couple of the games. "tempt your fate" and "winking murderer" Both were a HUGE hit as well as one that we made up. We put together a CD with about 20 theme songs from horror movies. All 60 guests participated as each song was played and they guessed. We had judges on each side of the room that helped determine who guessed first. It was a blast!

I'm looking for any other ideas anyone may have for a game that could be played (or not played) throughout the night! Everyone involved is adults between the ages of 25-40 and alcohol is always involved at parties such as these!! However everyone has fun mingling and participating in games during the night. 
The money game posted by 'Kerimonster' is fantastic as well....perfect for our crowd!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Gladius

I did essentially the money game last year except that I handed out these little rubber tombstones (I think they were erasers, sold as party favors). My only problem was that people who left early all gave them to one guy. You might put some rules in place about doing that.


----------



## Cadu

Sahri21 said:


> For the bad fates I'm doing the option of a shot or dares for those who don't drink, and I'd like some dares to use. Nothing too outrageous of course, but something that will get everyone laughing or enjoying themselves. Any ideas?


we did this last year.. it was great, we made a nasty shot that I got on this site gangrene (I cant remember from who, but thanks) after awhile whenever anyone was about to tempt their fate everyone was chanting... gangrene, gangrene... I think only 2 people did the bad fates. later in the evening, after they "had a few" everyone was going right for the shot.. it ws so much fun, I still hear about it.
what a great game kudos to who came up with it. we are doing it again this year, but I want to do a different shot. any ideas? apparently it has to be easy to chant since this crowd loves to do that.


----------



## MrSo0h0o

hey guys, i want to do the wink murder mystery game, but my basement is going to be lit by blacklight only, so people wont really be able to see someone winking at them... do you have any alternatives to winking that the murderer can do?


----------



## Gladius

I'm doing a Mummy version of the wink game, my whole party is Mummy/Egypt themed. The "murderer" will just whisper to the victim "The Curse of the Mummy is upon you!". While your party may not be themed, just have them whisper something. You probably have music playing, and it will be dark, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue with other people catching the murderer in the act.


----------



## Creeping Death

Cadu said:


> we did this last year.. it was great, we made a nasty shot that I got on this site gangrene (I cant remember from who, but thanks) after awhile whenever anyone was about to tempt their fate everyone was chanting... gangrene, gangrene... I think only 2 people did the bad fates. later in the evening, after they "had a few" everyone was going right for the shot.. it ws so much fun, I still hear about it.
> what a great game kudos to who came up with it. we are doing it again this year, but I want to do a different shot. any ideas? apparently it has to be easy to chant since this crowd loves to do that.


We done that game last year, our shot was a brain hemorage. Utterly disgusting looking but very tastey


----------



## MacEricG

*Dirty Minds Adult Game*

I own the game "Dirty Minds" from TDC Games.

From the manufacturer:
"Dirty Minds" will provide two or more adults with hours of laughter as seemingly filthy clues point towards the most innocent of answers. Some people say a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste. Use yours to play "Dirty Minds," but remember... NOTHING IS AS DIRTY AS IT SEEMS!​
Here's an example of a game question:


I'm a four letter word. 
I'm a name for a woman. 
I end in u-n-t.
What am I? The answer is "aunt." Did you guess or do you have a dirty mind?

The game in itself is fun for a group of adults, though the clues are in booklets and should be on cards — as noted by many Amazon reviewers. Straight out-of-the-box, it works best if someone is hosting the game to a couple teams.

I have always thought this concept would lend itself well to some kind of Halloween/horror interpretation. Imagine the gameplay with clues about blood suckers and those who get very hairy in the moonlight…


----------



## Chris D

Hello everyone,
What a fun forum! I am a DJ in Detroit Michigan and I have 20 years of experience playing games at all types of events. I have a HUGE Halloween party every year at a hall and I try very hard to keep things fun and interactive for all of my friends. This year we are expecting 150 people so the games that I play must be practical for large groups. The games have to be "big" so everyone can see them in a large environment so most of the games I have found online don't work well. I am very happy to have found this forum to help me keep things fresh for my group. 
The people at my party are 21-50 years old and very fun! They are drinkers that aren't afraid to get involved and do some daring and gross things. I have several different games I can share with you all but I am limited on time each day when I can post. I will start with the crowd favorite. This is a twist on the scavenger hunt:
I divide the room into 3 teams and provide one person on each team with a number 1-2 or 3. These people are the "team runners". I place a table in the middle of the dance floor and tell everyone that I will be asking for certain items from the teams. It is the team's runner's job to bring those items up to the table where my assistant will do the scoring. The first team runner to bring the item(s) (along with their team number) to the table gets 3 points, the 2nd team gets 2 points, and the 3rd team gets 3. They are allowed to borrow from the other team if that team decides to be nice. ONLY the team runner is allowed to bring up the items to avoid chaos and possible injuries as everyone tries to get to the table first.
The success of this game lies in the items that I ask for. The items need to be funny, difficult, or should challenge them to think about what I am asking for. 
Here is a list of some of the things I ask for:
5 lighters of different colors
A tattoo of an animal
A piercing below the neck
A piece of already chewed gum
2 shoelaces--- I didn't say they had to be out of the shoes!
3 keys not on a key ring
Two girls kissing
A man wearing women's shoes
A bra not being worn
A condom
A picture of the Lincoln Memorial (U.S. $5 bill)
A hologram (the dove on a Master Card or Visa!)
A hairy back
An ink pen, not blue or black

You can make the list as innocent as you'd like for a kids party or as risque as you want for the adults.

I have a whole list of things that I have racked my brain over the years to assemble. It is tough for me to keep it fresh each year with new items. The repeat guests show up with bags of stuff trying to get the upper hand on the other teams... it is hilarious. I will provide more of the items from my lengthy list if anyone is interested. OR if you would like to use your great imaginations an offer suggestion for other scavenger hunt items please do! I am about out of ideas since this is the 6th year I have done this game. 

Sorry for the LOOOOONG 1st post!


----------



## Chris D

Here are the games I have decided to play this year with my large group:

Body Paint Pictionary
The Annual Scavenger Hunt (see above)
The Cauldron of Destiny (kind of like Fear Factor)
Costume Contest
Limbo Contest
Dog Dish Beer Slam


----------



## Gladius

Sounds fun, Chris. Sounds like I need to move my party to a rented space so people can make a mess!


----------



## halloweenisbetter

lbelle3 said:


> Here's one we've played the last 2 years and has been a hit!
> 
> Its the winking murder game but with a twist:
> 
> First, you write several (# of guests) pieces of paper with everyones "death" written on there. Within those papers, you have ONE "killer".
> 
> As guests come in, everyone takes one piece of paper and DOES NOT share with anyone! The murder is to WINK at his victim whenever he/she wishes. That means he has just killed you. THe victim must die within 5 minutes of being winked at (this way the murder has time to leave the scene).
> 
> We loved this game because it made people interact, it continued all night long, and there was entertainment (the deaths) very often. Plus, if someone doesnt play, it doesnt really throw things off.
> 
> I have lots of details if you're interested...just PM me. Also we worked out the "what ifs"....like what if someone who doesnt want to play gets the murder card. Even though thats the easiest job, most of the time the anti social guest likes it, because they dont have to act anything out, just wink!
> 
> Example:
> The deaths could be anything:
> *dance to death
> *swarms of bees have stung you to death
> *shot 100 times to death
> 
> YOu'd be surprised how people can really get into it!


Wow, this is perfect. I have some friends who aren't too into games and this would be great. It makes it so it's really up to you.


----------



## JahRah

*Tempt Fate - additional option*

So, I love this website! This year will be the first year I throw a Halloween Party and I'm psyched, especially with all these great ideas that you all post!!

Ok, so I thought I should contribute something back. I'm planning on using the Tempt Fate game for my party this year (Great idea by the way, love it). There are a couple versions of how people tempt Fate discussed in comments (e.g., pulling cards out of a bowl, having cards in individual balloons, etc). 

I might do something slightly different. Every 20-30 minutes throughout the night, I'm going to ring a bell (getting people's attention). 

Then I'll say something like, "The Fate's are upon us tonight and they have great fortunes for you to claim. You may choose to tempt fate to see if it is your destiny is to be rewarded. But Beware! If you decide to Tempt Fate, it is possible that they will be angered and will demand a sacrifice. Do not tempt fate unless you are prepared to suffer the consequences that may await you. If you’d like to tempt fate, please step forward and choose a card. The Lord of the Manor will interpret the card to reveal what the Fates have decided. ” 

I won't say the full intro every time, just the first time or two. Then each time the bell rings, I'll do a much shorter intro.

Whoever chooses to tempt fate will pull a card from a deck of cards that I'll be holding. I'm going to use Bicycle cards from the "Tragic Royalty" Deck. But there are tons of really cool black decks out there. "Ghost", "Spider", etc. You could probably also use some type of Tarot Cards. 

Once they pull a card, Red (hearts/diamonds) will be Sacrifice, Black (spades, clubs) will be reward. But, I will have a different short story to describe what the Fate is.

For example, if they pull a red 2, I'll say "You have tempted the Fates and they are angered. They have unleashed the two-headed beast upon you and they demand a sacrifice. Please see (host/hostess) to make an offering to the Fates"

If they pull a black 2, I'll say something like "You have tempted the Fates and they are in good spirits. They have caged the two-headed beast and wish to give you great fortune. Please see (host/hostess) to claim your reward"

The sayings on the cards were things that I think of when I see the numbers, so it won't be hard for me to memorize. To be honest, if you come up with the stuff and make it whatever you think of first, you probably won't have trouble, or won't need to memorize it. Some other key words for cards are:
o	2 = Two-headed beast
o	3 = siren’s song
o	4 = the horsemen of the apocalypse
o	5 = demon’s rings
o	6 = mark of the beast 
o	7 = seven deadly sins 
o	8 = Infinite pits of hell
o	9 = 99 seals of satan 
o	10 = Murdered Maidens
o	Jack = 1 eyed clown
o	Queen = demented lady
o	King = suicidal king
o	Ace = the devil himself

I change these often in my head, as I keep think of better ones. Anyway. Not sure how it will go over, but wanted to contribute something back to the group!

Feel free to share any other ideas for cards that you like better. Would love to hear others! 

- John


----------



## PunkAngl750

*Tempt Your Fate variation ideas*

My boyfriend and I are hosting our third Halloween party this year. We tried the Tempt Your Fate last year with a mostly under-age crowd and did dares for the bad fates and candy bars for good fates. Because I was dressed as a pirate, we had a small treasure chest (actually a purse I found at Party City) that was filled with plastic coins that had the fates taped to them.

This year, we are actually doing a theme of monsters and villians, and most of our guests are now of drinking age. He and I are going as Joker and Harley Quinn so we thought that using the cards would be a good idea. We figured we'd use the red-suited cards as good fates and give out candy bars like we did last year, the black-suited cards will be the bad fate where they will have to do a mixed shot of whatever we have in the cupboard (last I checked that was green creme de menthe, tequila, coconut rum, and southern comfort lol), and one joker card that will be our grand prize (which is undecided as of yet).


----------



## Rikki

PunkAngl750 said:


> the black-suited cards will be the bad fate where they will have to do a mixed shot of whatever we have in the cupboard (last I checked that was green creme de menthe, tequila, coconut rum, and southern comfort lol), and one joker card that will be our grand prize (which is undecided as of yet).


Be prepared to clean up lots of puke!


----------



## BadTableManor

After 6 Halloween parties, I discovered that, depending on the type of crowd, different games worked while others... not so much:

Wheel of Torture: not so good. The problem is, while the other team was doing their thing, the other team got distracted and lost interest. Stupid ADD! Also, having to supply prizes for an entire team (I usually had 2 teams of at least 10 people) gets pretty $$$.

Costume Contest: oldy but goody. I'm always surprised how fired up people get with their costumes when they know there's a contest. 

Donut-eating contest (for kids) We did this a couple years in a row, and it's been about 7 or 8 years since. The kids, now much older, STILL TALK about how much fun this game was. The way we did it was we had 2 people each hold 1 end of a long rope. Dangling down were donuts tied with rope, evenly spaced. The kids stand on their knees, hands behind their back. The first kid to finish his donut wins. 

Tempt Your Fate: I'd give it a 6 out of 10 stars. Not as many people were interested as I'd hoped, but the ones that did, really enjoyed it. If Fate was kind, they got to pick a prize out of the box. If Fate was NOT kind, they had to do a crazy thing. One guy had to wear a super-sized, old-lady type of bra for 1/2 hour. That was fun.  Another had to sing like Elvis.

I'm loving the suggestions on this thread, and will definitely go with either the Toe Tag game, or Winking Death. Can't wait!


----------



## offmymeds

This is my first year to have a party and i'm already stressing!! LOL. We are playing the Tempt Your Fate game and i think our crowd is going to love it! Also, my theme this year is Funeral Parlor/Morgue/Graveyard and I will be giving out "door prizes". I am going to make up a will and leave certain items to people. I will have the guest put their names in a box and draw out a male or female name to go with the items. For the men i have a very ugly tie collection and some old remotes.....you get the idea, but i want to have some good prizes as well and Men i need your help here. Good prizes??? a 12 pack, 10 dollar gift cards for lunch at Whataburger or Taco Bell?? Guy movies?? any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JBfromBS

For "good" fates, we have used mini-bottles and lottery scratch offs before, they seemed to be popular!


----------



## sisvicki

Wow, great games, you guys are the awesomest best! We haven't had a party in a few years but this year, it's time. So I'm starting to plan!

Some things we have done in prior years:

Clue Hunt. This works best at the very beginning of a party, at a set time. It takes some planning and setting up. Everyone gets into teams (we use teams of four). Each team gets a beginning clue to begin the race. They open their clues and have to figure out where their first location is. The clue could be a word scramble, a poem, a riddle, a picture clue, an internet address that leads to a website with the location on it, etc. So, when they think they know where to go, they race to that location where another clue has been planted, waiting for them to figure out the next destination and so on. We usually do about seven locations around our small town and make the clues fairly easy and it take about an hour to an hour and a half to complete. The ending location is, of course, your party location. First team to arrive is the winner and it really revs up your guests into having a great time, very high energy.

This year, with all the great zombie ideas, I'm thinking about planting a zombie friend at each location to hand out the clues.

One year we did the people's choice costume prize Survivor style. Later in the evening, I announced it was time to vote the best costume and sent people into the back room where we had set up the video camera pointing at a Survivor type set up for voting. People went in alone, or as couples, or as groups to do their voting and talk into the camera. Then we tallied up the votes and gave out the prize. Of course, we drink at our Halloween parties so sometime after 1 a.m., we watched the video of ourselves and laughed at some of the stuff that went on in the voting room! People still talk about that video.


----------



## ShannoninPa

JBfromBS said:


> For "good" fates, we have used mini-bottles and lottery scratch offs before, they seemed to be popular!


we gave away mini Patron bottles as prizes. Huge hit!!


----------



## YellowHare

Alright, I'll throw out what I've done, in hopes of ratcheting up the discussion, since I'm looking for new/fresh ideas.

2 years ago, at my first party, we did a few games that were basically conjured up by my sister just a few days before the party due to my inexperience of having ever thrown one: *Pass the Pumpkin* and *Marshmallow Madness*.

*Pass the Pumpkin* (Picture Attached) - This is the same thing as Pass the Apple, but with a small pumpkin. You divided up into two teams, have them facing off against one another in two long rows and each team must pass the pumpkin from person-to-person using only their necks. We made it so we had to go down the line and back again to the front.

*Marshmallow Madness* (Picture Attached) - Same set-up, team-wise, as PtP. Each person gets a straw and there's one tiny marshmallow that must be passed down the line and back using only the pressure of suction, straw-to-straw. It wasn't really Halloween themed.

Despite both being rather childish games, they still remain the ones that've gotten the most reception out of the two parties I've thrown so far. I think the simplicity and lack of rules to follow helped it.

Last year, I went into full concentration mode and while I loved the reception of the two games the prior year, I didn't want to be predictable or lessen the impact by doing it again. (**If anyone has a decent way of doing these, but with a new spin, by all means say so!**) I think me being to plan-heavy over-complicated things and the games, while fun, weren't nearly as memorable.

*Wrap a Mummy* - Pretty self-explanatory. Competing teams race to create the best mummy in a small amount of time while using mandatory items.

*Pass the Balloon* - Same as PtP, but with a balloon. I thought it might be enough of a spin, since it would be such a drastic change in weight, size, etc. It was okay.

*"Honor Thy Principle"* - Stupid name but I don't know how else to phrase it. I ripped this straight off the episode of Saved by the Bell where the guys/girls competed and had to follow clues to find pictures and then figure out the phrase by piecing them together. (Ex: A lightswitch in the On position was ON, a picture of an oar was OR, a picture of a thigh was THY, a picture of a prince was PRINCE, a picture of an eye was I and a bucket/pale was PAL - together making ON-OAR THY PRINCE-I-PALE). I did this exact thing but using taglines from 2 horror movies that were about equal in length to make it as fair as possible.

*Wheel of Misfortune* (Picture Attached) - I believe I ripped this off from someone a few pages back. I basically built the Wheel of Fortune, but in a bad way. When people won prizes or teams won a game, their captain would get to spin the wheel; some of the options were a joke prize, a shot, a mystery shot, recycle (do-over), kiss the same sex (in however you were comfortable), or nothing at all.

Overall, the "Honor Thy Principle" game went over the best. It really didn't take too much work, outside of drawing the pictures myself (though you could probably just as easily Google whatever images you wanted). The rest went over okay, but not nearly as much as I would've liked.

This year, I'm looking to (hopefully) bring things back down to a simpler nature, since out of both parties it seems to have been the most receptive. Having done a scavenger hunt twice in my life (once this year for my birthday, which was a blast to many first-timers) I might kick the night off early with a *Clue Hunt* as a good ice breaker (I'm just wondering about the annoyance of costumes during the process; should I tell people ahead of time so they can plan accordingly?), set up *Blacklight Beer Pong* in the garage (thanks!) and try out the *Killer Wink* with scripted deaths (my only concern is those who might be Debbie Downers and not want to act out). I'm still debating with setting up *Horror References/Trivia/Pictionary*, thinking I might save them for another time so it's not overkill.


----------



## printersdevil

I would like to make a Wheel of Misfortune, but don't know how. What did you use for the spinner and how was it attached.


----------



## YellowHare

Since it was a first-time attempt, it was a bit of a pain, but not really.


The giant square background you see was a piece of wood, fairly heavy; I used that pretty much so it wouldn't move around during the spin.

The wheel, itself, I made out of posterboard and glued on pictures I printed off the net, while coloring the background. I then glued that posterboard to a piece of circular wood that fit the shape as best as I could make it, which would give it more weight to actually spin.

The hardest part of the design was how to get the wheel spaced from the background and get it to hold in place after spinning; you simply couldn't cut a hole in it and rest it on a nail, as it would wobble and/or spin until it hit the backboard and stop. I'd have to look again, but I basically used some sort of screw/nut/washer combo that would space it out, allow it to stay put and be held firm.

Lastly, I put a little raised pointer (or whatever you call it), like they do on Wheel of Fortune/The Price is Right, that just hovered over the "pie slices" so when it stopped we could have something directly pointing to what it landed on. You could go a simpler route and just draw an arrow on the backboard over that particular area.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DEE

Hello everyone,

I am tryin a new twist to a game that I usually have and I do not know how to go about it so I am looking for some advise.

I usually do a horror movie prop game. I hide various items from specific horror movies through out my entire house and have people find them and try and figure out what movie they are from. But I have done this for several years so I am trying to change things around this year to keep everyone on their toes.

My idea is to burn like 10 second movie clips to a DVD ( not too obvious of scenes, don't want it to be to easy) but so I can play it and have people try and figure out what movie the scene is from. It will make my life much easier as well, won't have to run around town and try to find specifc props. 

Here's the dilema...Who does this kind of thing? Any clue? I don't have a DVD burner or I would do it myself. I have done online searches and things to try and find someone that would do something like this. Especially if I can get like 50 clips or so burned on one DVD, I will be able to use it for a few years worth of parties (as with the prop game I usually do like 13 different movies). So if anyone knows of a business that offers this type of service, that they can recommend that would be FANTASTIC!

Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## YellowHare

DEE said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am tryin a new twist to a game that I usually have and I do not know how to go about it so I am looking for some advise.
> 
> I usually do a horror movie prop game. I hide various items from specific horror movies through out my entire house and have people find them and try and figure out what movie they are from. But I have done this for several years so I am trying to change things around this year to keep everyone on their toes.
> 
> My idea is to burn like 10 second movie clips to a DVD ( not too obvious of scenes, don't want it to be to easy) but so I can play it and have people try and figure out what movie the scene is from. It will make my life much easier as well, won't have to run around town and try to find specifc props.
> 
> Here's the dilema...Who does this kind of thing? Any clue? I don't have a DVD burner or I would do it myself. I have done online searches and things to try and find someone that would do something like this. Especially if I can get like 50 clips or so burned on one DVD, I will be able to use it for a few years worth of parties (as with the prop game I usually do like 13 different movies). So if anyone knows of a business that offers this type of service, that they can recommend that would be FANTASTIC!
> 
> Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


If you have any software or know someone with some and a bit of knowledge, you could easily use the clips from Bravo's 100 Scariest Movie Moments: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bravo+scariest+movie+moments+100&aq=1


----------



## GoolGaul

this is really an adults only game, and it's funny as hell.

Ya take a few pairs of pantyhose, drop a small orange or something like it down one leg. Then some female guests tie them around thier waists, letting the object dangle about to their knees.

then, bending thier knees and using thier new appendage, they need to push something across the floor to the finish line.


----------



## GoolGaul

take close up pics of some of your decor, and they can seek that stuff out.

who finds the most get prize.


----------



## printersdevil

Gool girl, you can do this game for the men too by tying the pantyhose up tight around their chest. I would use large grapefruits for the men. Leave just enough swing to them so they will jiggle and bounce.


----------



## nicoleblkwidow

Just wanted to thank everyone on here for the fantastic ideas. We had our first party last year and it was a HUGE success!

We are in the process of planning our next party and am back for more ideas. 

I will post another thread about our party details.

Thanks again and happy haunting!


----------



## natascha

The game show ' Minute to win it' has some great one minute challanges that use regular house hold items. We are doing Heroes and Villains for our theme this year and are going to pit a hero against a villain in about 20 differant challanges and find out who triumphs Good or Evil. We will have a basket with different prizes, candles, candy, lottery tickets, mini liquor bottles for the winner to choose from.


----------



## HeatherR

I plan to borrow one (well... quite a few actually) of the ideas on here, in particular the Movie Poster Game, with a few adjustments. I think I'll keep the images digital and load them on a digital frame slide show. Maybe place a stack of printed forms near by, that way people can wander over as they like and drop their guesses in an appropriate container. I'd like to try and "grade" them thru the evening so I don't have a pile of them at the end or ppl leaving before I can get to them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't know if this was mentioned already or not -- Pass the Eyeball. Divide into teams. Each team member gets a teaspoon. Come up with the eyeballs for each team--maybe a pingpong ball made to look like an eyeball or just one of those bubble gum balls that are decorated to look like an eyeball. First team to pass their eyeball down the line of team members without dropping it scores. Drop it and your team starts all over again. Best ___ out of ___ wins a prize or something. Fun for kids and maybe for adults too unless it's too easy for them in which case some halloween spirits might make it a little more challenging.


----------



## DEE

Hey Yellowhare, thank you for the suggestion, I have a friend working on it for me know. I think it is all going to come together perfectly.
Dee


----------



## WitchyRN

Awesome ideas!! I am thinking of trying the "Tempt your fate" game.. I need to to an 80's twist on it to fit with our theme...


----------



## printersdevil

I was looking back for some new games and thought it was time to revive this thread for all of us, but espcially for the newbies. Get ready to spend some time reading.


----------



## MissMandy

Thank you so much for doing so, PD! I was wanting to play games at this year's party, but wasn't sure what to do. But I do now!


----------



## printersdevil

I want a game to play at my Be WITCHY party and was hoping to find something. After Britishwitch posted something about a pass around game, I got to thinking about something along those lines but can't get a handle on it. I was thinking about a witch head, but I guess that doesn't make sense. I have a couple of nice severed heads that are battery operated and soft and wiggle and shake. I thought those might work, but they are a little graphic for this type of gathering. Any ideas?


I still want to come up with a slideshow or game with famous tv or movie witches much like the horror show game last year. It is a time problem. I am gathering the photos, but want some pazazz and not just photos. Again, ideas?????


----------



## marigolddesigns

offmymeds said:


> This is my first year to have a party and i'm already stressing!! LOL. We are playing the Tempt Your Fate game and i think our crowd is going to love it! Also, my theme this year is Funeral Parlor/Morgue/Graveyard and I will be giving out "door prizes". I am going to make up a will and leave certain items to people. I will have the guest put their names in a box and draw out a male or female name to go with the items. For the men i have a very ugly tie collection and some old remotes.....you get the idea, but i want to have some good prizes as well and Men i need your help here. Good prizes??? a 12 pack, 10 dollar gift cards for lunch at Whataburger or Taco Bell?? Guy movies?? any help will be greatly appreciated.


How did this work out? I have the same theme this year, and I'm looking for some fun ideas. At what point did you draw names, did you do it as part of a game?


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

So, how does the winking game end? And how do you determine the winner? If the murderer is called out is the game over?


----------



## rosella_au

Has anyone either played or heard of playing a type of halloween bingo before? I came across a halloween bingo card in my internet travels (the attatched pic) and the site said they allow their guests to mark off the bingo card themselves throughout the night. Not sure this could work tho? I'm also not sure I like the words that are used on the card. Have had a thought of maybe incorporating the bingo card into the tempt of fate game we also play... for example, guest could mark off a box after tempting fate or doing a shot.... thoughts or any ideas anyone?


----------



## offmymeds

Marigolddesigns, It worked out great. I read the will about 3 hrs into the party. Just made an announcement and made sure everyone had their name in the bucket. After the winners received their "inheritance" i went around and gave each person a $5.00 scratch off. Everyone loved this. I had the most fun gathering the gag gifts.
We played the tempt your fate game as well and that was a huge hit too. We played that all throughout the party and kept people busy. Definitely playing it again this year.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

1LuvHalloween said:


> So, how does the winking game end? And how do you determine the winner? If the murderer is called out is the game over?


I play like this...there is a jack o' lantern, guess slips, and a little clock. Guests have only 1 guess to who the murderer is. They can go at any point before the end of the game and put in their guess to who it is. But, i have a space on the slip where they have to add what time it is when they are making their guess. They put the guess slips in the jack o' lantern and I go through them at the set end of the game and see if someone guessed correctly. If more than one person was correct, whoever guessed first wins. If no one is right, the murderer wins.


----------



## sneakykid

kUITSUKU said:


> As far as game ideas, I usually play this at any party but it can easily be morphed into a halloween game. It ends up turning dirty at my parties because we're all young college students, but still a hilarious game for all ages.
> 
> ~ Everyone sits in a circle and we're all given a piece of paper. Each person writes a sentence (in this case, something that has a halloween theme) on their paper, then passes it to the next person. That person reads the sentence, draws what it is, then folds the sentence over and hands the paper to the next person. That person writes a sentence of what they see, then folds over the picture and passes the paper so the next person can draw that paper. It's like a telephone game. Once the papers are full, the game ends and everyone can read how morphed their original sentences were. We usually laugh for 15 minutes at the results.
> Most of my friends are artists, but I guarantee this game is more fun with people who can't draw. Morphed pictures create 'special' sentences, hah.


I was totally going to suggest this! I play this game with my friends, too! We call it telephone pictionary.  *nods*


----------



## HKitten

These games are a bit theme-specific but I thought maybe people can adapt them for their own uses 

1. Shrunken Hardback Hunt - Neville has accidentally shrunk the library's spare copies of the Harry Potter series! Madame Pince is very upset. You and your fellow housemates will receive 20 house points for every miniature Potter novel that you return to Hermione so she can reshelve them.

2. Snape's Potion Puzzle - Professor Snape is very angry! Some meddling first years have torn the ingredients labels off a selection of his most deadly vials of liquid. Since Professor Snape despises children, he has instructed you and your housemates to taste-test each of his potions and write down the main ingredient. Return your scrolls to Hermione and each correct answer will earn you 20 points - if you haven't been struck deathly ill by one of the poisons!

3. Hermione's Trivia Challenge - Being an insufferable know-it-all, Hermione has filled her cauldron with puzzling questions about the world of Hogwarts. If you think you're just as brainy as she is, ask her for a trivia question and every correct answer will earn you 10 house points!


So three guesses what my theme is haha  the hardback hunt I thought up because I was browsing ebay and found a site that does little dollshouse size replicas of famous books, the harry potter series between one set.


----------



## Mordessa

Ok, just spent like forever reading through this whole thread and I have to say I love some of the suggestions. I'm considering doing either the "Tempt Fate" or the "Winking Killer" game this year, possibly both. I love the zombie island game too, but that might be a bit too involved for guests who usually arrive to the party a bit drunk to begin with. lol 

Here are some things that we've done in the past:

One year we divided the party into two teams, picked one victim from each team, and gave each team several rolls of the flimsiest toilet paper we could find. Each team had to then wrap their victim up from head to toe with no skin or hair showing at all. Because there were so many people on each team, we also had a stop watch and every 10 seconds the person/people wrapping had to hand their roll of toilet paper off to the next person. (This made lots of tears in the tp, which made the game all the more difficult. )

The next year, after we had spent the whole year making props and such for our haunt, we decided it was the guests' turn to try their hand at it! So we divided the party into two groups and gave each group a huge pile of odds and ends, bits and pieces from our prop making, lots of tape, toilet paper, packing materials, just anything we could find laying around. And we gave them 15 minutes to build the best prop they possibly could. This ended up being hilarious because most of them were already on their way to being drunk and yet they were all enthusiastic to take part in the creation of their monster. If you'd like to see the results you can find them here: Team 1and Team 2

As you can see, neither turned out very well, but man did they have a lot of crazy fun doing the challenge. (Team 2 actually used a team member as the base for their monster. Those long sticks ya see there were supposed to be fingers, and they did something to make him into some kind of hunch back.  ) At the end, my hubby and I decided on the winner, and that team got extra candy.

But, the best game yet was the game we did at last year's party. OMG we had the BEST time with this game, everybody had a blast and I have no clue how I'm going to top it or even come close to the awesomeness of last year's party because of this game. 

I can't remember now who on this board was the one to post about this game last year, or I would definitely be throwing them props for coming up with it. It is similar to the fake money game that was mentioned earlier in this thread, but much better, imo. When the person who originally posted this game idea did it, they were doing a real estate theme, so they used keys to unlock a door. Since I was doing an asylum theme I did my own little twist on it.

Basically, each guest got an envelope as they arrived. In the envelope was five cardboard toe tags, which I had made myself. Each toe tag had a unique number on it. There was also a note with the rules for the game: "Do whatever you need to do to get as many toe tags as you can. Beg, lie, cheat, steal, whatever you need to do to get as many toe tags as possible. "

At the end of the night, there was a drawing and the person holding the toe tag with the same number that was drawn got the prize. I had made up three cute basket sets with candy, little Halloween toys and trinkets and two cheapy Halloween movies in the grand prize basket. People went CRAZY with this game! It was hilarious. They were betting, stealing, using their powers of persuasion and even their feminine wiles to connive people out of their toe tags. Plus, since I was keeping a very close guard on the box of envelopes until all the guests had arrived, I had lots of extras in my hand all the time, so I had people doing my bidding all night just to get my extra toe tags! LOL I don't think I've ever had so much fun at a party as I did at that one.

And people are STILL talking about that game too. They love telling stories about what they were doing to get toe tags or who swindled them out of theirs and how. 

So, those are my suggestions! Btw, I'm loving this thread, keep the ideas coming people!


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne

Alright- I'm up to my 4th annual party. I have gotten ideas from this forum from games and have used/modified the following
1. Tempt your fate with balloons- huge success (bad fates were silly- wear sexy underwear over your clothes, handcuff yourself to someone etc. Good fates were lottery tickets, candy, small liquor bottles) 
2. Memories from halloweens past (had a slide show of 50 pics on the TV of previous parties- played it for a while then turned it off and handed out a quiz)
3. Costume Contest (every year we do this)- Prizes are little buckets/baskets/goblets/whatever filled with small halloween treats and items
4. Winking Murderer Game- also a HUGE success. Had a prize for the "best death scene" which we voted on during the costume contest- believe it or not "bored to death" won. People got so into it though it was a riot!
5. Horror Movie Trivia Game- I had different little "scenes" or items around the house that represented a horror movie title (ie: a Stuffed lamb with tape over its mouth= Silence of the Lambs). Each clue was numbered and there was a numbered sheet for them to write the answers on. Guests loved it
6. Key to the Estate- had about 30 keys made (we host about 20-25 guests) with 1 key that matched a lock on my front closet. Guests had to challenge each other, bet, borrow, beg, steal and win keys. We combined this with temp-your-fate style game. Guests could pop a balloon and inside it would say "take a key from (the next person to talk to you, or the next person to do a shot with you)" OR "Give your key back to the key master (me)" OR "Give your key to the next person to come out of the bathroom" etc. They were all different. At the end of the night the guests all got to try their keys. This was a lot of fun and went on all night. Winners of the costume contest and the movie title trivia game also got keys as part of their prizes. We put the keys on the bracelet style glow sticks so people could slip them on or off to pass keys around.

So this year I'm thinking of somehow incorporating a Bingo card (thanks to whomever posted that Bingo card- you got me thinking). In the blocks will be small "tasks" like
1. Win a round of rock, paper, scissors
2. Take a picture in the dog's crate
3. Do a jello shot with at least 4 other people
4. Complete the quiz (I might use a horror movie poster quiz that HeatherR posted about).
5. Win a costume prize
I will need to come up with a bunch more of these- maybe will use a few minute-to-win-in challenges I don't know yet. Anyways, there will be prizes for the first person to get a horizontal row, a vertical row, diagonal row, 4 corners, and a grand prize for the anyone who completes the card.

Each box will require the initials of a witness to prevent people from "cheating" and saying they did something they didn't. 
What do you think??? Does this all sound feasible? 

That is my story on games. If you have any questions or want help with any of the above games- let me know! I would be glad to help. Feel free to PM me!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm going to do Tempt Your Fate this year. But I need more ideas for the bad fates. Please help?


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne

MissMandy said:


> I'm going to do Tempt Your Fate this year. But I need more ideas for the bad fates. Please help?


It depends on the ages of your guests- but we used the following and our guests are ages 30ish-40ish. We didn't want to use a shot or something because a lot of our guests don't drink "a lot" and we're a little old for drinking games...
1. hand-cuff yourself to the next person to talk to you for 15 minutes
2. wear a pair of sexy underwear (we had a pair of halloween panties that said "Jump my Bones" and had a skelly on them- got them at party city) for 15 min and take a pic with at least 3 party guests
3. pretty pretty princess- had a crown and wand- had to wear for 15 min and take pics with guests (worked better for men, the women didn't really mind this one)
4. no talking for 15 min
5. respond "that's what she said" to anything that is said to you for the next 15 min.

I think that was all the ones we used- we just had each in there several times. I hope this helps!


----------



## MissMandy

Yes it does! I'll definitely be using the handcuffs and undies! LOL Still contemplating the 'That's what she said'...as I have a friend who's always saying that anyways! Thanks so much  

Would love more bad fates ya'll


----------



## Tannasgach

Miss Mandy, Here's a thread that has a lot of bad fate ideas on it:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/74140-tempt-your-fate-game-bad-fates.html


----------



## MissMandy

Oh thank you so much, Tanna! I got some good bad fates now! Muahahaha!


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

I think the money game (handing out fake money to the guests and having them place bets, etc.) is a GREAT idea. I have the perfect crowd for that; however, what is the name of this game? If it doesn't have one yet, what's a good one? Halloween themed would be ideal, but it doesn't have to be.

Speaking of naming games, this year I want to play the balloon bursting game. (Grab a partner - not someone you came with - and bust the balloon hanging from the ceiling using only your bodies. No hands or feet allowed.) What is a good name for this one?


----------



## MissMandy

CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear said:


> Speaking of naming games, this year I want to play the balloon bursting game. (Grab a partner - not someone you came with - and bust the balloon hanging from the ceiling using only your bodies. No hands or feet allowed.) What is a good name for this one?


Bust a move? lol


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

MissMandy said:


> Bust a move? lol


I like that one!!!


----------



## Minshe

We had a pirate party several years ago and we played Pirate's gold--a really simple fun game. It could be adapted for any theme. At the beginning of the party we gave everyone ten gold coins and told them the object of the game was to end up with as many gold coins as possible. The only rule was "there are no rules!" We had people doing all kinds of things to get gold from other people (you of course could also steal it--pirates after all). The best was when someone asked me for a pair of scissors--I thought they just wanted to fix something on their costume, but noooooo--they cut the pocket out of someone's pants to get their gold. Simple and fun! I would advise against playing this with children--another friend tried that at her party and there were tears and a lot of hard feelings involved when an adult stole a child's gold....


----------



## printersdevil

Halloween on the Runne, I love the Bingo game. It could be adapted to themes, too. I think I will do one like this calld WITCH instead of Bingo. Thanks for the inspiration!!!!!


----------



## pegster

*Adult Halloween Parties*

This will be our 6th Annual Halloween Bash and I must say, I only found this forum last year and it has been a great inspiration. One of these days I plan to post pictures, ideas etc. but I never seem to find the time.. I thought I should be giving back so here’s my two cents. 


The Bash

After introductions, a few drinks and light hors d'oeuvres we move to our living room to play a few games, Honestly these have all been tried and true and are so much fun. Even though you might think Haunted Chairs yeah ok, musical chairs from grade school and you are rolling your eyes right now, trust me, adults love these games!.

Charades
As guests arrive I ask everyone for a few Halloween type suggestions with a twist - a vampire badly disco dancing, a blind werewolf howling at the sun, etc. - 3 verb words are the best - jot them down on scraps of paper the place in a special container -a stewing pot, a large skull, a blood dried bag ... you get the picture - be creative. As hostess I choose the first person to start the game and from there, whomever guesses the clue is the next person to act out a charade and we play until the suggestions are finished or the crowd gets restless.

Pass the Gourd - we have a large veggie farm so our home has tons of pumpkins and fall decor. Much like pass the apple, a few well rounded gourds or squash are selected beforehand and the crowd is broken into 2 teams and line up. The head person in line is given the veggie and places it under their neck and passes it to the next team player HANDS BEHIND THEIR BACKS and continues to pass the veggie to the end of the line. This is a hilarious game that cracks everybody up. If the gourd falls, you can do whatever you want, start again, or continue where it fell from.

Haunted Chairs - line up about 5-7 chairs (or how many you wish) in two lines placing the chairs back to back and one on the very ends. Decorate your chairs if you have time with cobwebs, skulls, rats the odd had or foot taped on the back etc. You can even have a skeleton, mummy or stuffed prop on one chair to add to the fun. Select as many players as chairs minus one, so there isn't a chair for everyone. Start your favourite Halloween tune - Werewolves of London, Thriller, etc. while the crowd dances and moves around circling the chairs - stop and play your music intermittently (some a few seconds or even a minute long). The last person standing that isn't seated is out of the game and removes a chair from the lineup. Start the music again and continue until only 1 person remains - the winner! Have a prize for them.


----------



## rosella_au

HalloweenOnTheRunne said:


> So this year I'm thinking of somehow incorporating a Bingo card (thanks to whomever posted that Bingo card- you got me thinking). In the blocks will be small "tasks" like
> 1. Win a round of rock, paper, scissors
> 2. Take a picture in the dog's crate
> 3. Do a jello shot with at least 4 other people
> 4. Complete the quiz (I might use a horror movie poster quiz that HeatherR posted about).
> 5. Win a costume prize
> I will need to come up with a bunch more of these- maybe will use a few minute-to-win-in challenges I don't know yet. Anyways, there will be prizes for the first person to get a horizontal row, a vertical row, diagonal row, 4 corners, and a grand prize for the anyone who completes the card.
> 
> Each box will require the initials of a witness to prevent people from "cheating" and saying they did something they didn't.
> What do you think??? Does this all sound feasible?


I posted the bingo card earlier in this thread but haven't got many more ideas than you! 
I'm thinking one (or more) box could be to draw a card from the Tempt of Fate bowl.. gets the guests into playing both games. Like your idea of having the initals to avoid cheating 

Other ideas anyone? Help us all out ?!


----------



## offmymeds

Well............maybe you could have someone tell a joke
make them do an impersonation of Elvis or anyone famous 
get everyone around you to sing the Adams Family song
do a Halloween cheer, with jumps and such 
be the bartender and get everyone a refill
eat a jar of baby food
go outside and howl at the moon 
wear something from someone else's costume for 15 minutes or so 
ask someone to spank you because you have been bad

LOL, not sure if this is something like you had in mind. Sounds like a fun idea, maybe you could work on naming it something Halloweenish.....FEAR-O, DARE-O ??????????


----------



## nrogers1030

I loved the CSI game -- may have to incorporate that into our party! Thanks!


----------



## Mordessa

Minshe said:


> The best was when someone asked me for a pair of scissors--I thought they just wanted to fix something on their costume, but noooooo--they cut the pocket out of someone's pants to get their gold.


OMG, that is so hilarious!!! I'm going to tell everybody who was at my party last year about that one!


----------



## SweetnScary

Last years Halloween party was a success. we had quite a variety of people that showed up. I put on the invite that costumes are required. Eventhough 1 couple said they didn't want to dress up, they came up with a good idea... they said they were "undercover police offers". I had one girl who wanted to change out of her "little school girl outfit" and did't have a good reason, so her penance was drinking 3 shots of my husband's choice (he was playing bartener). The Tempt your fate game was a huge success. We had made a play list with random "woman screaming", so when that happened everyone would rush to the cauldron and play in front of everyone else. we had a Gangrere shot for the bad fate and king size candy bars & lotto tickets for . Everyone loved it!


----------



## karasel

I've also done the guess the movie type scene game, I made a small tombstone that said Gage, for Pet Semetary, etc. I also did a trivia game quoting lines from scary movies which my guests had to guess, such as I see dead people from Six Sense, etc. One year we played Fear Factor, that was interesting....its amazing how many people will eat worms but nearly gag at anchoivies lol


----------



## princess denman

We have a game, like Twister, but is called Tangled. It's a blast!


----------



## Mordessa

I'm really liking the idea of the bingo game more and more as I consider what to do at the party this year.

I'm thinking I would add things like:

- Try to jump into 3 pictures that others are taking, where you aren't wanted.
- Do the Thriller dance where everyone can watch if they like. (Or any other dance if you don't know that one)
- Try to convince three people to kiss you, while you take a pic.
- Sing a love song to somebody who isn't a close friend or family member
- Try to convince someone to give you something they are currently wearing.
- Ask somebody you don't know well if you can have their wallet
- Pretend you think you really are whatever it is you came dressed as for half an hour.
- Respond to everything that is said to you with a line from a horror movie for 15 minutes
- Convince somebody who is wearing a non-threatening costume that you are really afraid of them.
- Try to join in a conversation without saying anything that makes sense anybody
- Carry a shoe in your hand for 10 minutes
- Try to get as many people as possible to join in singing a drinking song.
- Startle someone so bad they spill their drink
- Walk up to someone as if you are about to say something to them, but instead, just take their drink and walk away.
- Do a summersalt
- Ask as many people as possible if they have a hulahoop you can borrow (Unless there is actually one there at the party. lol)
- Spend two minutes telling someone you don't know well how wonderful/beautiful/handsome you think they are using the biggest words possible (without mocking them)
- Find some lipstick, put it on and kiss as many people on the cheek as you can, leaving lip prints on them.
- Ask the person with the scariest costume, in your opinion, to dance with you.
- Pick any person you do not know well and be their servant for 10 minutes, doing everything they ask of you, without telling them directly what you are doing.
- Get someone to guess your favorite horror movie scene, using only Mime. (No charades! Just MIME!)
- Bring somebody who doesn't know you well a roll of toilet paper from the bathroom.
- Grab a broom and pretend to ride it around the party/yard/down the street
- Cackle at the top of your lungs whenever you hear a certain word (you choose the word)
- Ask the host/hostess if you can borrow their toaster and then walk up to somebody and hand it to them without saying a word, then walk away.

Man, the ideas for this are just flowing at the moment. LOL But, I don't want to spam you guys, so I'll stop here for now. I might add more later though. Btw, these could work for Fates too, if you aren't doing the bingo thing! 

Dang, I wish I would have thought of this during last year's Insane Asylum themed party! LOL


----------



## ZapRowsdower

Hi guys! Last year was the first time my friend and I hosted a party, it was also the first time anybody really did anything at a party (we banned handheld video games). We found that a lot of people really enjoyed playing some of the games from Whose Line is it Anyways. They can easily be suited to the Halloween theme, and they are a ton of fun. I would recommend preparing all the details beforehand, especially if your friends are not familiar with the show. 
We're doing another party this year (I'm going to take some of the awesome game/activity suggestions listed in this thread) and I plan to use the following Whose Line games: Dead Bodies, Living Scenery, Let's make a Date, Party Guests, Sit/Stand/Lie Down, and Helping Hands. We had a surprising amount of success with these last year, despite having many anti-socials.
I can't wait for this Halloween.


----------



## Mordessa

I love to watch Whose Line is it Anyway! But, I haven't seen enough of it to know what these games are. Can you give us a rundown on the rules for them?


----------



## rosella_au

Great ideas Mordessa- thos bingo tasks would work great as 'bad fates'


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne

I haven't been on the forum for a little while. I've been so busy- I can't believe I'm too busy to obsess over my halloween party! this has NEVER happened before  Anyways, thanks all for the support and ideas on the Bingo game! I'm glad it has caught on and that maybe I've inspired and helped people out the way I have been helped by this forum in the past few years!

I am going to keep working on my Bingo game- I love some of the ideas you've all posted! I will post my final "lists" once it is done. Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Haunt Brewing

Ryadread I absolutely LOVE the tempt your fate party idea! I would like to use it, if it's alright with you. What other things do you write on the slips of paper?


----------



## Lea32R

This is an amazing thread!

Last year we did Tempt your Fate. It was quite expensive because we gave out really good prizes (DVDs and books etc). Most of the DVDs only cost £3 on Amazon but it adds up when you want to give 20 or 30 prizes!

This year if we do this, I think we'll "grade" our prizes. So for instance a red fate would be a "top" prize, like a book or DVD, a green fate could be a medium prize, like some Hallowe'en candles or bagged sweets, and a blue fate could be a small prize, maybe a novelty or a single bar of chocolate, something like that. I'm hoping this will work out cheaper. 

For our bad fates, we had things including "Eat a bug" (there's a shop in town which sells edible crickets and worms) "Do a shot" (we made Brain Haemorraghe shots.) "Die the most dramatic horror-movie death you can". Um, I can't remember the others, I will look them up later. 

Our guests could get out of any of the bad fates by persuading someone else to do them for them. It was quite funny to see people going "Go on, do that shot for me, I'll be your friendddd." LOL

A game idea I had last year which we didn't do in the end was *Haunt or Hoax*. I made this one up myself and if anyone wants to use it then go right ahead. The idea was to print out lots of ghost pictures, both "real" ones and fake ones, and then get people to guess which were Haunts and which were Hoaxes. 

This year I'm definitely doing *"Hallowe'en Who Am I".* There's a game called Who Am I, don't know how well known it is, where you give someone a name and don't let them see it (either pin it to their back, or write it on a post-it note and stick it to their forehead) they have to ask the other guests yes or no questions until they discover what their name is. So the names, for a Hallowe'en theme, could be things like Michael Myers, Jason Voorhees, Freddy Kreuger, Count Dracula...things like that...and people will ask questions like "Am I male?", "Am I female?" "Am I a fictional character?" until they guess their name. 

I like the Hallowe'en bingo idea. I'm also toying with the idea of doing Pass the Pumpkin (without using hands) and a Scavenger Hunt of some sort. I also like the "Most Money by Midnight" game, but I'm just trying to think of something other than money which is more Halloween-y to use. I don't really have a theme this year, it's more classic Hallowe'en. The front room is decorated in skulls and bones, the dining room will be "The Pumpkin Patch" and outside will be a small cemetary. Just trying to think of something that fits in which could substitute for money *scratches head*.


----------



## ZapRowsdower

Sure, Mordessa. 
"Dead Bodies" involves four people who are 'performing' a play. Unfortunately three of the people have died (one of the three walks in at some point during the scene and dies, the other two begin the scene dead). The fourth actor decides the show must go on and performs the scenes by manipulating, and talking for the dead bodies. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP1qvI4EBA8
"Living Scenery" is a similar game which can involve four or five people. Two people are acting out a scene and must use the other participants as props and scenery. The "props" are not supposed to talk, however, which you may want to explain to your guests. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCN0HDWfWFQ
"Let's Make a Date" is a parody of those old-school dating shows where a bachelor or bachelorette must pick a suitor out of three possible choices. However, in this game, the would-be dates are each given identities which they must act and answer their questions as. The bachelor at some point has to make a guess at the identities of the contestants. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1ZkiVNYsWY
"Party Guests" is similar to Let's Make a Date. One of the participants is hosting a party, and one by one the guests arrive. Each one has a bizarre identity that they must act out, and eventually the host/ess has to guess who or what they are. With any games involving secret identities, it's important to take the person who has to guess someone they can't hear you telling the audience who is what. I hope that made sense. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf99E7WssCE
"Sit/Stand/Lie Down" is a game involving three people. While acting out a given scene, someone must be sitting, standing, and lying down at all times. This one is really fun to watch because people love to change positions quickly to try and mess up the others. I recommend doing "Bend" instead of "Lie Down", though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lfnsxYCzJo
"Helping Hands" is another three person game. In this game one person is normal, but the other has to keep his hands behind his back and must have the third person act as his or her hands. This one is usually fun because the "hands" usually do some mean things. Oh, and it can get messy, so be warned. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEW_wZfqQKs

If that clip of Ryan Stiles going head first through the glass part of a desk didn't tip you off, you should make sure you have plenty of space for these games. People can get very animated. Last year someone broke a chair in two, which was awesome, but not very fun if you wish to keep your furniture.


----------



## Mordessa

Lea32R said:


> I also like the "Most Money by Midnight" game, but I'm just trying to think of something other than money which is more Halloween-y to use. I don't really have a theme this year, it's more classic Hallowe'en. The front room is decorated in skulls and bones, the dining room will be "The Pumpkin Patch" and outside will be a small cemetary. Just trying to think of something that fits in which could substitute for money *scratches head*.


My theme last year was an insane asylum and I used toe tags with unique numbers on them, and held a lottery for the prizes at the end, so the more toe tags ya got the better your chances of winning a prize. But the possibilities are endless! You could do pumpkin seeds with either real seeds or seeds you make out of paper. Or bones that you make or buy (if you're rich. lol) You could do just about anything. Ghosts, zombie parts, skeleton parts, candles, pumpkins, spiders, candy, whatever. Anything you can find or make a lot of for the least amount of money is always best, of course.


----------



## Primrose

I haven't seen this here yet, but I mentioned The Werewolves of Miller's Hollow on another thread. It's a game that you can purchase from most specialty game sites or stores. I've made my own version. It's the same rules as the parlor game Mafia, but with Werewolves and Villagers. It's fun, and many people can play at the same time.


----------



## offmymeds

lea32R, i was thinking on the same lines as Mordessa. You could those cheap spider rings. It would be funny to see everyone wearing those things all over their fingers.


----------



## Noelle

I LOVE the Werewolves of Miller Hollow game! It has a couple of extension packs too. We play it every year (well.. throughout the year also) and everyone loves it.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

So I am really behind on planning my party, this new baby is really sucking up all my time. 
Im going to play the winking murder game at the party and would LOVE some help with ideas for deaths. 
Any ideas would be really appreciated!!!


----------



## offmymeds

1LuvHalloween said:


> So I am really behind on planning my party, this new baby is really sucking up all my time.
> Im going to play the winking murder game at the party and would LOVE some help with ideas for deaths.
> Any ideas would be really appreciated!!!


stabbed to death
trampled by TOTers
stung by bees
hanging
run over by a bus or train
stomped by Godzilla
hunting accident
drowning
decapitated
shark attack
eaten by zombies
throat sliced
gunshot


----------



## Lactose The Intolerant

*Loved this thread!!!! ( sorry about the long post)*

This is my first year with a house and we are really looking forward to throwing our first Halloween party. I am known by my friends as the Queen of Halloween, so I know they will all be expecting something fantastic. We have our party scheduled for 10/29 so... I am taking the 28th off to prepare. This thread gave me some great ideas that I have run by a few people and they already seem to be excited about it. I wanted to thank everyone here for their input. 

I do have a question though if anyone wants to give me some input. I want to do a tactile bar.... where people reach into boxes and they touch things and try to guess what it is. And I have thought about doing the typical peeled grapes for eyeballs and oily spaghetti for veins.....but my boss suggested I go to the ethnic market down here and get some of the real things for some of the boxes... like some tripe... and a cow tounge... and maybe some cow brains.... pigs ears.... etc. I know I will have to keep most of them on ice, but.... what do you think of that idea? I am not sure how I feel about it. I had thought about doing the normal ones and seeing if people could guess what they were...but.... I dont know. I was planning on having some wet naps at the end for people to cleanse their hands anyway because I dont want people touching my couch with oily hands after they have played in the oily spaghetti. I am the biggest animal advocate I know ( fostering animals for the SPCA).... and I am not offended by the idea. But if I do the real things... I wont want people to guess what they are... I would rather leave them in suspense. If they are not guessing what it is.... how do you get people to touch them? I dont want to buy all this stuff and make all of these boxes only to have no one do it. 

Also..... I am definitely going to do the tempt the fate game.... and I like the idea of a scream triggering the event randomely during the night, but how do you get people to do it? If no one decides to volunteer... how do you pick someone... or if no one breaks the balloons. I thought for the first one I could be the person who tempts fate.... and then maybe I pick a name out of a fishbowl for the next person the next time the trigger sounds? And they get to pick the name of the next person out of the bowl for the following trigger? 

I REALLY want this to be a party that people go back to work on Monday and talk about. I want people to start asking me next August when I have set the date for the party next year. I am inviting I think about 20 people. I expect 6-8 of them to show up this year, and I am ok with that. I can spend more money on prizes this year because it will be smaller. But I want next year people to start asking to be invited.  

I am making it BYOB, as most of these people are people my husband works with and some of them could drink my entire liquor cabinet up in about an hour. I will provide SEVERAL choices of shots for the Tempt your fate - sacrifice cards but not only do they have to drink the drink... they have to do a silly dare type thing. I have a bartenders handbook and have stocked up on several liquors to make different Halloween shots. I am going to do that gangrene thing... but also shots like.... Brain Scrambler..... Bloody Bat.... Zombie ( I know a full on drink... but I will make a small one to chug.)

I was thinking of doing the Jenga idea but writing a task on the jenga blocks for the person that successfully removes it to do. I never ever play jenga anyway... so vandalizing the game is not a loss for me. 

I like the idea of the out in the open movie props scavanger hunt where they look for items/scenes hidden about the house. 

The murder game is a great idea... but what if the murderer ends up having to leave early? I expect the party to go well into the night as my husband wants to play poker at it. And the last time we had a poker party it lasted till pretty late. But what if the murderer arrives early and leaves early? Do they pass it on to an "apprentice" as in Saw?


----------



## Lactose The Intolerant

Oh... and I dont know if it was mentioned in this thread ... or if someone was mentioning it in another thread... but:

I made a litterbox cake... picture attached. It went over really well once people found out it was not a real litter box.








If you are interested in making it... let me know and I will pass on how.


----------



## Crematory

These are all great ideas. Thanks for the game possibilities.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Im putting a twist on the murdergame because my place is small and it could be to easy to guess. Im allowing the murderer to fake his/her own death once during the night. The guests will know this so he/she has to be very clever about place and the method -as im not giving the murderer a deathoption and he/she have to make up their own.

because not all my guests know each other and some of them know each other across groups, im considering giving them nametags so people have a chance to guess names. Since my theme is insane asylum i might get away with it within the theme -ill write something like " Hello my name is" like group sesson stickers for support groups hehe..


----------



## jadeoracle

*tempt fate*

Thank you! These are all wonderful ideas!

I think I'm going to change up the Tempt Fate a bit. Some have said, how do you choose who gets to tempt? 
Well I'm going to adapt another game I've played. Essentially in bowls all over the party will be cloths pins (which I'll paint orange and black). No instructions are provided, as those who have played it will know the rules, while the the others will figure it out eventually  The game is that people take the clothspins and will try to attach them to peoples clothes without that person realizing it. Every half hour a gong will ring, and then I'll explain the game. The person with the most clothspins has been chosen by fate. They can select a slip from a jar. A good fate will be a prize, while a bad fate will mean the person is given a shot and then a marker, blindfolded spun around and pointed towards a very large paper canvas. The person while blindfolded will have to add to a halloween scene. The great part is as new guests arrive, they might not know about the clothespins and provide easy victims for the other guests. I've played it at other games, and have gone home finding clothes pins still on my clothes.


----------



## SweetnScary

We had the scream trigger the Tempt your fate game last year and it was never an issue getting people to participate! Worked out rather well because it got everyone's attention in the bar are of the party to watch, making them want to participate too. It wasn't like a 'one person at a time' kind of thing. just when the scream went off, people were just running over to the bar (where we kept the cauldron filled with the slips of paper) and let everyone who wanted to go that time have a crack at it. Really turned out quite well!!!


----------



## Pecklez

I just had an idea for the Tempt Your Fate game. I really love this game idea, but also worried about how to get everyone involved. So I'm thinking to give everyone a number at the door, raffle style where you keep one end and they keep the other. I'm actually thinking about combining it with the wink death game and when handing out the death papers having the number on them so it's double duty. Anyway, whenever we hear the scream trigger, we'll pull a number and have the person draw their fate. 

I may also incorporate the fake money game, so the people drawing their fate can pay someone to pay their bad fate for them. 

Great game ideas. You guys rock! I'm really excited to use them at my party. Will let you know how it goes. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Moomi

I haven't read all of this tread, but this is my suggestion: Give everyone something to do during the dinner. Give each and every one of your guests a piece of paper with something that they have to do. Examples: "Put the word tablespoon in every sentence, what ever it is about" or "Flirt with the person next to you" there is a lot of possibilities with this game. Hopefully that helps. Give a price to the one that made it the best!


----------



## Vlad Moldovan

A simple game we came up with was the horror scream. We played this after people were comfortable and had a drink or two. Everybody sat in a circle, and one by one each person had to do a horror scream - like from the movies. At the end the best screamer won a prize. Some people will have to work up the courage to scream but the group is usually good about encouraging them on. It's a simple game but so fun. It took us about 1/2 an hour to get through 20 people. 


We've done temp fate twice and people love it. We read it here and recommend it!


----------



## Vlad Moldovan

in reply to Lactose The Intolerant

We've have had and have been to a lot of parties. I don't think that the REAL animal parts would go over well with most people. If you want a tactile game search POKE IN THE EYE. It's really a prank game. The jist of it is that you bring a blindfolded person (victim) into a room with three helpers standing by in the room. The premise is that the victim will have to guess who they are or whatever you can make up that fits you party goers. The victim will have to "guess" who each of the people are by touching their face. You will guide the blindfolded victim's hand over helper #1 ears, cheeks, nose, chin, then left eye then right eye. Say the body part before they touch it. Do the same thing with helper #2. When you get to helper #3 You will guide the blindfolded victim's hand over helper #1 ears, cheeks, nose, chin, then left eye. When you get the the right eye, Helper #3 holds up some jello and you quickly push the victims fingers into they jello as you say right eye... Be creative.. I've seen some videos of this floating around and will try it this year.

You can cycle several party guests through the "guessing" as long as they keep quiet on the gag.


----------



## Ghost of Kit Kats Past

*Tempt Your Fate 2.0*

Me and my boyfriend are doing a mad scientist theme, so we changed the title from Tempt Your Fate to Randomized Double Blind Positive/Negative Response Experiment (or something like that).

There's a small twist on it though. In Tempt Your Fate, people kept playing to get the good responses. In this game, it's the opposite. 

Basically, the game starts as normal. You put your hand in, pull out a piece of paper. It'll say either Positive or Negative on it, and they must consult either myself or my boyfriend. 

If it's Positive, they get a cheap dollar store glow in the dark mini spider or skeleton. HOORAY! 

If it's negative, they have to roll the dice. The Negative Responses are all numbered 2 - 12 to correlate with the dice.

IF the participant successfully completes the task, they get their name in a raffle to win the door prize, which will likely be a gift certificate to the mall, a halloween candle, lottery tickets, and something else to make it extra special. 

A person who gets a Positive Response will NOT get their name in the raffle, although if they get jealous of this fact and don't want to chance doing a negative response, they can take a shot of a "Gangrene" like drink. (Bunch of nasty tasting alcohols mixed into one drink. We may name it toxic sludge.) They will then trade in their dinky dollar store token for their name in the raffle jar.

ALSO you can do as many negative responses as you want and get your name in the raffle as many times as you feel like.  

I hope people are motivated to participate in our experiment! I'll let you guys know how it turns out..


----------



## printersdevil

I couldn't sleep last night--dang hurt leg was throbbing. So, as I tossed and turned and kept hubby from getting any rest, I planned!

I have been wanting another game for the Be WITCHY party and didn't want to duplicate what I will use at the Boo Bash because there is an overlapping of some people.

I love the Tempt your Fate, so decided to do a Witchy Witch or Good Witch, Bad Witch take of this game. It is the same principal. Since I will have a lot at the Be WITCHY that don't drink and there are junior witches there, I don't want to do the shots or alcohol thing. We will have Hooch's Witches Brew to drink though--and lots of it!!! LOL

I have printed name tags with my Be WITCHY name and a graphic ready at the door for everyone to put there name on since everyone doesn't know each other. This year I will also have a small number on each one.

Any way, I am going to add a crystal ball to the center of my food table. Sort of like a centerpiece. I have numerous ones throughout the house. I have a set of ear buds that I will leave around my neck as a prop to add credibility to my game. I will announce that our Witch Central will harken us throughout the night and let us know if we have been a good witch or a bad witch. I have a witch with a motion sensor and her eyes light up and she makes this obnoxious cackle when the lights go out. The one light that she is sensitive to is the overhead ones. I will tell everyone that witchy central has gone high tech this year and send me a direct link to her crystal ball via my ear bud. Periodically, I will flip the switch and let her cackle as I draw a number from the cauldron. Then I will receive the fate--good witch or bad witch from Witch Central. The number will tell what she has to do if she has been a bad witch. If she has been a good witch, she will be favored by drawing a prize from the big cauldron. These are all witch related items that I have picked up throughout the year--small figurine, witch candle, witch shoe, etc. All small inexpensive gifts many found new at thrift stores or GW. The bad witches will have to do an assortment of things like sing some of the funny Halloween songs or carols---Munsters, Addams family, Bad Moon Rising, I Put a Spell on You, etc. Or maybe dance to Thriller or Monster Mash. 

It is still sort of rough, but I think we can have fun with it!

I also have two severed heads that are on the smallish side. They are made out of the soft rubbery material and operate on batteries and jiggle. We are going to play a pass the head while it is jiggling and each person has to add an ingredient by name to the witches spell (eye of newt, toe of....) as they pass it. Hopefully it will move quickly because this will be like musical chairs only everyone will remain in there seat. Whoever has the head when the music stops is out. The last one in wins a prize from the cauldron.

So, I guess I did have a productive night! I posted this in the Witches Tea thread, but thought some here might also be interested.


----------



## jamesmoore80

Hey Primrose,
I was just going through the thread so I can get more Halloween party ideas and I looked up the Werewolves game. It looks like so much fun. I ended up buying the Ultimate Edition because I read that it has added characters and it got solid reviews too. Thanks for the idea! I think this is going to be a great addition to our party!


----------



## forever29

This is my most favorite idea I have come across this year. I want to do a variation on this for a vampire/zombie party I am having. Are the two "fates" you mentioned the only ones you used? I would like to create a variety of fates that maybe include dares or prizes, and of course, a sacrifice! Was just wondering if you had other ideas...thnx!


----------



## princess creepy

forever29 here's my list of good and bad fates, I may have to use all of them and double up on some because there will be so many people. Have fun, hope this spurs on more ideas 
Bad fates:
Song and dance/costumes:
Grass skirt, coconut bra and hula!
Mexican hat dance
Dance the Thriller:MJ glove and hat or red jacket-convince people to join you
YMCA –there are 5 cards each with one of the 5 ymca men with costume, either wait for all 5 to be chosen or each time a card is discovered they have to YMCA until the group is completed
Eat chocolate-covered insects / gummy insects
Pretty Pretty Princess wear a tiara and use your princess wand
Old lady: granny undies on any part of your body
Mommy and Daddy Dearest: Pick up a zombie baby and cradle it like your own. Try to quiet the screaming … uh “child”… We hear it likes to be sung lullabies.
Silent pantomime your favorite horror movie until guessed
Cats got your tongue: you may not talk for the next 2 minutes, or explain why to anyone
You are having a howling good time! Go over to the window and howl at the moon.
Take a shot then do the limbo
You are not feeling yourself: imitate a person at the party until they figure it out
Death becomes you: act out your most feared death, with feeling!
If you have already guessed the monster on your back, do your best impression of that monster for 20seconds. If you haven’t guessed the monster on your back, do your best impression of someone else who hasn’t, (do not tell them which monster it is, just do the impression in front of them to help them guess) *the monster-on-your-back game is just printed pictures of horror movie monsters/bad guys that i pin to everyones backs and they get to ask eachother yes or no questions to try to figure out who's on their back* this is nice cuz it lasts a while
Truth or Dare?
Cleptomaniac! Steal a part of someones costume off them without them knowing-bring it to jess for your prize, then go confess your sins and give the part of the costume back

Good fates:
Pick a prize from my stash (candy/little treats)
Lotto tickets
Opt out of a bad fate: keep this card until needed
Enter your name into the raffle for a big prize!

This game went over really well last year and I only had about 20 balloons with the fate cards inside. Looking forward to see what happens this time around!


----------



## elysiana

Hi everyone, I'm brand new here! I was looking up ideas for a party the other day and ran across this thread, and it's been great, so I joined! I want to run something by you guys and see if you think it will work.

Basically hubby and I want to do a combination of the Killer "winking" game and the Tempt Your Fate game. In our case, we would have a cultist in our midst. If the cultist winks at you, instead of dying, you are instantly possessed and compelled to go to the cauldron to find out what the dark lord wants you to do - it might be a reward for being a good little cultist (door prize) or it might be a sacrifice (a "dare" type thing). Obviously the cultist might want to cover their tracks by going up to tempt fate too, and we'll probably mention that on their instruction card (plus that way they get to participate in the Tempt Your Fate thing). Once a person has completed their task or received their reward, they have to wear a (still trying to come up with something) to show their devotion. This helps the cultist know who they've already converted so they don't accidentally double up.


A few questions though:

1. How does this sound? Do you think it's a good way to combine both games and get everyone involved in "tempting their fate" rather than hoping people will just want to go up and do it?

2. How many people do you think we'd need to really make this fun? We got our invites out late this year so there were already a lot of people with plans. We're expecting probably between 10-20 people over the course of the night. Is that enough?

3. Is there a winner to the game? Obviously once you get down to the last two people, one of them knows the other is the cultist. Does that matter? What happens when all the people have been converted?

4. Is it a bad idea to have them wear something to show that they've been converted? Does it make it too easy to narrow down the cultist or anything like that? Maybe if we don't have many people, we should make it so that the cultist can "possess" people multiple times? It might be funny if the cultist wants to "have it in for" someone and keeps sending them back up.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne

Ok so I promised I would post my final Bingo game for people who were interested in the Bingo format this year! Here is a list of my "tasks" for the cards- some I got from lists here, others I made up myself. I found a great Bingo Card generator here http://saksena.net/partygames/bingo/ This generator make as many cards as you want and randomizes the order of your boxes so everyone's card is different. I did a 4x4 Card and actually had 3 lists that were slightly different so some tasks won't be on all of the cards. Yay! Party is next weekend so glad I finally got this together! Enjoy your parties everyone!
Here are my tasks (not all tasks are one every Bingo card- that's why there are more than 16):
Trade costumes with someone and put on a parade
Win a round of rock-paper-scissors
Do a jello shot with 4 other people
Complete the poster quiz
Eat something off someone's plate (other than your spouse)
Take a sip of someone's drink (not your spouse)
Make a mixed drink for someone
Use charades to communicate instead of talking for 5 minutes
Win a game of C-L-R, Find a hidden eyeball
Complete a minute-to-win-it challenge (these will be in balloons for people to pop- I have 4 different challenges that required very little space and equipment- got them from the minute-to-win-it website)
Make an announcement begging everyone to vote for someone else’s costume in the costume contest
Interfere with someone's attempt to complete a minute-to-win-it challenge
Reenact your favorite 80’s movie scene
Take a picture with 2 other people
Do a shot of your choice
Make someone scream by scaring them
Jump into 3 pictures
Lose a round of rock-paper-scissors
Lip sync and play air guitar to a song of your choice
Win a costume contest prize
Lose a game of C-L-R 
Fake your own death until someone notices you are dead
Steal part of another person’s costume without him/her knowing


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne

Here are the rest of my tasks- sorry for the long post I hope this helps someone!

Tell a joke to everyone at the bar (at least one person has to laugh)
Try to convince 3 people to give you a kiss while taking a picture
Walk up to someone and take their drink without saying anything 
Add food to someone’s plate when they aren’t looking
Convince someone else that they should wear a part of your costume
Get someone to give you a dollar- be creative
Scream when someone pops a balloon
Pretend your drink is poisoned
Steal part of another person’s costume without him/her knowing
Perform a magic trick


----------



## InaudibleWhisper

I'm surprised The Werewolves of Millers Hollow game hasn't been mentioned yet. It's the quintessential halloween game, and some of the most fun you can have. It's essentially a fleshed out Winking Murder game without the open ended play, and with everyone having set characters. It's incredibly cheap to buy (US, UK) giving everyone nice character cards and a rules booklet, but you can just write the characters on paper and play for free.

Basically everyone gathers in a circle. Every night one of the villagers is killed by the werewolves. They are then out of the game, and cannot participate in any discussion. During the day, the surviving villagers discuss who amongst themselves they believe might be werewolves. They decide on one person and kill them. Hopefully it's a werewolf, since the game is won by the villagers when all of the werewolves have been killed. Naturally the werewolves win when all other characters have been killed. Aside from villagers, who have no real power, there are special characters:


Seer - Each night she can look at a card of a player of her choice to find out their real identity. She must help the villagers without being found out by the werewolves (since if they're suspicious that s/he is a seer, they will target her)
Hunter - If The Hunter gets killed, either by the werewolves at night or by the villagers during the day, s/he has the power to retaliate by killing a player of his or her choice immediately.
Cupid - On the first night Cupid picks 2 players who he denotes as lovers. Those 2 players will fall madly in love with each other. If one of the lovers dies, the other, out of sadness, dies immediately. A Werewolf and a villager can also be in love. If they both survive, they win the game. Cupid may select himself as one of the 2 lovers.
The witch - She knows how to make up 2 extremely powerful potions: One healing potion, which can revive a player that has been killed by the werewolves. One poison potion which when used at night can kill a player. The witch must use each potion only once during the game. She can use her 2 potions on the same night if she wishes. In the morning following the use of her potions there could be 0, 1 or 2 dead. The witch may use her potion to her advantage and heal herself.
The Thief - Out of the characters NOT in play, two must be put aside. During the first night the Thief can swap his card against one of the 2 cards (face down) that were left out of the game after all the cards have been dealt out. He will play with his new identity for the rest of the game. If both cards are werewolf cards the thief must pick one up.
Little girl - During the night when the werewolves are selecting their victim, she is allowed to spy on them (by peeping). She must try not to get caught peeping by the werewolves as if they catch her they will undoubtedly kill her.
Captain - This card is given to one of the players, in addition to his or her character card. The captain is elected after having the majority of votes from other players. One cannot refuse the honour to be captain. From this moment on, a vote from the captain counts as two votes. If this player is killed, in his last breathe he chooses his successor.

You can pick and mix the cards as you want, introducing more and more characters as your group becomes familiar with the game (though it is best not to overdo the power players). The minimum configuration is: 2 Werewolves, 1 Seer, 5 Simple Villagers.

*How to play*

Firstly you must choose a games master. This person will not play the game, but will carry the story forward and make sure that the rules are followed. He or she will dish out one character card to each player face down. Players look at who or what they are, and place their card back down. 

It's night time, the game master asks all players to close their eyes; the village is asleep.

First round only (in this order)

The game master calls on the Thief. The thief, if there is one, opens his or her eyes and wakes up. They take a look at the 2 cards put aside and switch characters if they want to before going back to sleep.
The game master calls on Cupid. If he is in play, Cupid wakes up and points to the two lovers, one of whom may be himself. The game master taps their shoulder to let them know that they are one of cupids lovers. Cupid goes to sleep. The game master calls on the lovers. They open their eyes, recognise each other and go back to sleep.

Every round (in this order)

The game master calls on the seer. S/he wakes up and selects a player s/he wants to know the identity of. The game master shows her the player’s card that she has selected. The Seer goes back to sleep.
The game master calls on the werewolves. They (and only they) raise their heads, open their eyes, recognize each other and silently select a victim. They can individually decide not to open their eyes and not to select a victim to reduce the chance of being spied on. If no werewolves open their eyes, they die of hunger and the villagers win. If a werewolf is selected as a victim by the other werewolves, hard luck, he dies! During this round the little girl can spy on the werewolves (by peeping) if she wishes. If she gets caught, she will be killed immediately instead of the selected victim. The werewolves go back to sleep.
The game master calls on the witch. The game master says: “The witch should wake up and I will show her the werewolves’ victim. Will she use her healing or poison potion?”. The game master shows the witch the werewolves’ victim. The witch doesn’t have to use her power in a specific round. If she uses a potion, she must show the game master her target with her thumb up for healing, or thumb down for poisoning. The game master will reveal to the village the effect of the witch the next morning.
It's daytime, the village wakes up. Everyone raises there heads and open their eyes. The game master shows all players which player was killed by the werewolves during the night. This player reveals his/her card, and is eliminated from the game. Whatever his/her character was, he will not be able to communicate with other players under any circumstances. If the player is the Hunter, he has the right to retaliate by killing another player of his choice instantly. If the player is one of the 2 lovers, the other lover commits suicide immediately.

The players, after much debating and arguing, must select one player that they want to eliminate when they vote. The villagers will attempt to find out the werewolves by voting for one of them to be eliminated. The werewolves must bluff and lie, to try to disguise their identity and appear as a villager. The seer and the little girl must help the villagers while being careful not to reveal their identity to the werewolves and risk being killed in the night. The lovers must protect one another. In the case of a draw, the captain’s vote selects the victim. Otherwise the players vote again (as well as the players that were voted for) to split the tie. The player selected by the majority of votes is eliminated. He reveals his or her character card and will not be able to communicate with other players under any circumstance. 

It's night time, all living players go back to sleep. All eliminated player can look but must stay silent.
The round starts again from the "Every Round" list.

Victory Conditions

The Villagers win, as soon as the last werewolf is eliminated.
The werewolves win, as soon as the second last villager dies.


----------



## macjrc

*Winking game*

We're having a small party and if everyone dies won't the guests know the killer is the one who hasnt died yet? Can the killer pretend to die to throw everyone off?


----------



## HeatherR

Until the last person dies, everyone is suspect, I would think... Obviously "the last one standing" is the murder, but then the game is over, no? Of course the killer can pretend! It's your game they can do what ever you tell them to do! -imho

 Heather


----------



## Vamp_girl

I am having a party Saturday and I think I like the whole "Tempt Their Fate" idea I think I might try that. We will have alcohol so that be an awesome game to play lol...

There is always the costume contest. What would be the best one to go with who has the scariest costume?


----------



## joshspiderman

Doing tempt of fate aswell, made my own drink called the "rage" based off of 28 days later and 28 weeks later film, since the zombies in the film have "rage".
1 part cinnamon after shock liquer
1 part rum 151
1 part mountain dew code red/ red amp energy drink
tall shot glass
Warning: this drink will make you rage but it is delicious taste like a candy atomic fireballs so its very halloweeny.


----------



## Mordessa

macjrc said:


> We're having a small party and if everyone dies won't the guests know the killer is the one who hasnt died yet? Can the killer pretend to die to throw everyone off?


Somebody suggested earlier that there be a "who done it" aspect to this game in which the remaining living guests have until the time of their demise to guess who the killer might be, and write it down on a paper with the time of the guess and put it in a bin. Then, if you have to call an end to the game before everybody has died, the person with the earliest correct guess of who the killer might be is the winner of the prize. I'm intending to do that with my version of the game too. 

Let us know how your party goes and Welcome to the board btw!


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne

When we did the murderer game people put guesses in a basket with the time written on it. First got guess correctly won. They could only guess if they were still alive. If no one guessed correctly, then the murderer won the prize. Good luck!


----------



## macjrc

Thanks Mordessa and everyone. Great forum! Great suggestions too! Happy Halloween!


----------



## princess creepy

This sounds fantastic! *stealing* thank you!



joshspiderman said:


> Doing tempt of fate aswell, made my own drink called the "rage" based off of 28 days later and 28 weeks later film, since the zombies in the film have "rage".
> 1 part cinnamon after shock liquer
> 1 part rum 151
> 1 part mountain dew code red/ red amp energy drink
> tall shot glass
> Warning: this drink will make you rage but it is delicious taste like a candy atomic fireballs so its very halloweeny.


----------



## Mordessa

SweetnScary said:


> We had the scream trigger the Tempt your fate game last year and it was never an issue getting people to participate! Worked out rather well because it got everyone's attention in the bar are of the party to watch, making them want to participate too. It wasn't like a 'one person at a time' kind of thing. just when the scream went off, people were just running over to the bar (where we kept the cauldron filled with the slips of paper) and let everyone who wanted to go that time have a crack at it. Really turned out quite well!!!


When you guys do a huge group run on the fate bucket, does everybody share the fate they got or do they keep it to themselves until they've done whatever their bad fate was? I don't know, maybe your game had only one bad fate that everybody would have to do, like drinking a shot or something? I'm asking because I'm intending to have several different bad fates that will make people do some crazy stuff, like stealing food off somebody else's plate or spending two minutes loudly admiring a fellow party guest, etc. I'm afraid that if I have a run on the fate bowl every so often, that everybody will share their fates with everybody else, and then when a person has to perform their bad fate, everybody will be expecting it, thereby taking all the humor out of it... I suppose I could just tell them not to share their fate until after they've performed it... What do you think?

Also, I LOVE the clothespin idea Jadeoracle!!! I have got to somehow incorporate that into my party, if not for the fate game, for something else, as it's such a funny idea!


----------



## Vamp_girl

Still trying to figure out all the ways people will have bad fates. I don't want them to all be the same as people will talk and it will take all the fun out of it. Is it just bad fate or is there some good fate suppose to be in the pot also?

Thought about doing the murder scene but I ain't that creative


----------



## elysiana

We're going to try the "cultist" thing and have a cultist wink at people (I think I posted it on the previous page). When you've been winked at, you're possessed and have to go to the cauldron to see what the Dark Lord wants you to do to prove your worth.

The file of fate cards I made is pretty big so I'll just link a low-res here. I've got 4 "good" fates and I think 20 "bad" fates? We don't have a whole lot of people coming, probably between 10-15, so that's more than enough and there won't be duplicates - and some people can be possessed more than once. All the fates will be put in individual bags, and the good fates will have little prizes inside, and some of the bad fates have props, like fake vampire teeth or handcuffs.

Since each person will be handed an instruction card when they come in, telling them whether they're the cultist or an innocent, we'll just put something on there about not sharing what your fate card says - you just have to perform it.


----------



## Mordessa

Well, if it helps, here is a list I've compiled of "bad" fates for my party. I've gotten most of them from this thread, but as I was compiling the list for myself, I didn't keep the names attached to who suggested what, so send the credit to the forum in general I guess.  


1. Beg the person to your left to spank you.
2. Have someone give you a uni-brow with a pen/marker or makeup pencil and leave it for the rest of the night.
3. Serenade someone.
4. Dance until you can convince 5 people to join you.
5. Get everyone’s attention and lead a sing along to the Addam’s Family theme song.
6. Attempt to seduce the person to your right.
7. Show us your stupidest “human trick”. 
8. Solo dance to the Monster Mash*
9. Come up with a porn star name for yourself that gets majority approval.
10. Call a friend who’s not at the party and convince them that Kid Rock is there. 
11. Be a slave to the next person who talks to you for 5 minutes
12. Go outside and howl at the moon
13. Chug a beer
14. Laugh maniacally
15. Do the limbo by yourself without a limbo stick
16. Do not talk for 5 minutes. Do not explain if anyone asks.
17. Walk through house saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" like Jack Nicholson for 2 minutes.
18. Read the palm of someone you don't know.
19. You must act like a zombie for 5 minutes
20. Do an interpretive hula dance - with no music - for 1 minute
21. Sing everything you say for 5 minutes.
22. Act like a rodeo cowboy for 1 minute. Make sure you yell "yeehaw" a lot.
23. Do a Halloween rap right now until the crowd tells you to stop.
24. Attempt to bite the neck of the person your came with.
25. Get on all fours and howl like a werewolf.
26. QUACK! You're a duck, so act like one. With feeling, baby!
27. Practice the art of being a vampire by stalking your victim dramatically.
28. Why just dance? When you can RIVERDANCE!
29. Make the very best fish face you can. The very best.
30. Ehhhhh! Macarena
31. Because a mime is a terrible thing to waste... be a mime in a box.
32. Walk the room like you are a model on the runway
33. Say "Rubber Baby Buggy Bumpers" 5 times really fast while patting your head and rubbing your stomach.
34. Do your best sexy dance for 30 seconds
35. You cannot use pronouns for the next hour (e.g., I, you, he, she, etc) , if you do, take a drink each time.*
36. find the person with the scariest costume & pinch their ass. 
37. convince another party-goer to wear something from YOUR costume around for 15 mins 
38. within 10 mins scare another party-goer or you must come choose another fate card. The party-goer must cry out or scream to be successfully scared. Whomever you scare, must then draw a fate card of their own (I kept becoming the victim of this one and having to draw my own dang fate cards LOL)
39. you must run out the garage door, around the beer pong table 2 timee all while clapping the entire time to be rid of this evil spell.
40. you have to hug the person with the cutest costume. You are the judge of which you think is the cutest, it cannot be your spouse or significant other 
41. You have tempted fate & fate wants you to suffer, you are not allowed to drink anything alcoholic for 15 mins. If a party-goer catches you drinking, they are allowed to give you a nuggie or wedgie as punishment READ CARD ALOUD 
42. You have tempted fate & fate wants you to get LUCKY, you must announce to everyone to watch as you must makeout with your date/spouse for 30 sec. The crowd must count. If you are single, you MUST find another SINGLE person for a quick kiss on the lips
43. you may refuse to do the next fate card you draw, however, you must find someone to do it for you
44. You have tempted fate & fate shall expose you, you must go & annouce to all the party-goer's what color your underwear is.
45. You have tempted fate & fate wants you to steal, you must steal an accessory off someone's costume within 10 mins and set it on the fate's table. If you are caught, you will do a shot chosen by the person you tried to steal from 
46. You have tempted fate & fate likes things naughty. You must kiss (on mouth or cheek) someone of the same sex but you may not ask them first 
47. You have tempted fate & fate wants you to be more social. You must dial one friend or family on speaker to the crowd & tell them that they are missing the best party ever
48. make them do an impersonation of Elvis or anyone famous*
49. get everyone around you to sing the Adams Family song
50. do a Halloween cheer, with jumps and such*
51. be the bartender and get everyone a refill
52. ask someone to spank you because you have been bad 
53. Try to jump into 3 pictures that others are taking, where you aren't wanted.
54. Do the Thriller dance where everyone can watch if they like. (Or any other dance if you don't know that one)
55. Try to convince three people to kiss you, while you take a pic.
56. Sing a love song to somebody who isn't a close friend or family member
57. Try to convince someone to give you something they are currently wearing.
58. Ask somebody you don't know well if you can have their wallet
59. Pretend you think you really are whatever it is you came dressed as for half an hour.
60. Respond to everything that is said to you with a line from a horror movie for 15 minutes
61. Convince somebody who is wearing a non-threatening costume that you are really afraid of them.
62. Try to join in a conversation without saying anything that makes sense anybody
63. Carry someone else's shoe in your hand for 10 minutes
64. Try to get as many people as possible to join in singing a drinking song.
65. Startle someone so bad they spill their drink
66. Walk up to someone as if you are about to say something to them, but instead, just take their drink and walk away.
67. Ask as many people as possible if they have a hulahoop you can borrow (Unless there is actually one there at the party. lol)
68. Spend two minutes telling someone you don't know well how wonderful/beautiful/handsome you think they are using the biggest words possible (without mocking them)
69. Find some lipstick, put it on and kiss as many people on the cheek as you can, leaving lip prints on them.
70. Ask the person with the scariest costume, in your opinion, to dance with you.
71. Pick any person you do not know well and be their servant for 10 minutes, doing everything they ask of you, without telling them directly what you are doing.
72. Get someone to guess your favorite horror movie scene, using only Mime. (No charades! Just MIME!)
73. Bring somebody who doesn't know you well a roll of toilet paper from the bathroom.
74. Grab a broom and pretend to ride it around the party/yard/down the street
75. Cackle at the top of your lungs whenever you hear a certain word (you choose the word)
76. Ask the host/hostess if you can borrow their toaster and then walk up to somebody and hand it to them without saying a word, then walk away.
77. Stand up before everyone and loudly confess to the juiciest sins you can think of, and make it convincing, whether you've committed them or not!
78. Have a heated argument with yourself!


As for the good fates, most people seem to come up with little prizes for good fates. Full sized candy bars, lottery tickets, movie tickets, a cheap scary dvd, stuff like that. 

I hope this helps!

Edit: Elysiana I love the cards! And I stole a couple of your ideas and added them to the bottom of my list! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JScott

A few years back we did a spin on the traditional scavenger hunt. Instead of collecting items, they collected pictures of themselves doing various things. 

Each team had to be in costume and have a digital camera. We sent them out before the party with lists of things they had to do on camera. Each item had a point value, and they had a set time limit to go out and get as many points as possible. The list had different things they had to take photos of themselves doing (examples below). When they got back, I quickly put all the photos into a DVD slide show, and played it on a loop for the rest of the party. Everyone got a kick out of seeing the other guests make asses of themselves in public and in costume! The winning team won a trophy.

Here's a few of the things that were on the list. 

Take a photo of your teammate . . . 

Doing a shot at a bar with no hands
With a member of law enforcement
Wearing women's underwear over your costume in a store
In a shopping cart
With a stranger's dog
At a drive-thru window
With a grocery store employee
In a port-o-potty

We still pull out the slideshow for a few laughs!


----------



## elysiana

Here are the cards I made to hand out to people as they come in. I wish I'd remembered to buy card stock, but alas they will just have to be on plain paper, so I got envelopes to put them in.











And these cards will be mixed in with the fates in the cauldron. We wanted to make it so that somehow the cultist will have to tempt their own fate as well. They actually printed better than this, I guess the low-res made the fonts come out all wonky here.


----------



## Vlad Moldovan

The best way we've done costumes contests is to have everybody point in the air. On the count of three everybody will point to their favorite costume. Winner has the most votes.


----------



## Vintagegirl

Ok so some of you may think this is silly but we have parties at our house all of the time and everyone enjoys it. It can be pretty hilarious as the drinks keep flowing. It's called headbands, my mother got it for the kids and we play it around the dinner table. My husband and I enjoy playing It as well so I picked up the adult version to try out with some friends. Each player wears a headband and picks a card off the top of the pile and places in the headband without seeing it then you go around the group and each person has a minute to ask yes or no questions to try to figure out who or what is on your card. For Halloween this year I am gonna make new cards on note cards with some Halloween theme things, different monsters, classic scary movies, and throw in some super dirty adult themes for some laughs. Since when we are all drinking are minds eventually go to the gutter.


----------



## MissMandy

That actually sounds pretty fun. Thanks for sharing, Vintagegirl!


----------



## HauntedSmudges

This thread is the information that got me hooked on Halloween Forum! So many great ideas that will definitely be used at this year's party! THANKS!


----------



## rexygirl

i'm so excited i found this thread! I really wanted to do some sort of tempt your fate game doing a carnevil theme this year so definetly gonna set up a booth filled with ballons which are filled with fates and having to bring them to the evil ringmaster (my costume) and perform in the center ring! Also going to do the guess the candies in the jar, the prize being the jar filled with candy!! We are also doing all sorts of carnival style games, mini baseketball, dead ringer toss, and eyeballs in the fishbowl


----------



## LadyNemo

*Murder Wink Game Deaths*

Greetings Dear Reader! 

I am having my first Halloween Party and I got the idea for the Murder Wink game from here that we are going to play. I refined several ideas together to come up with our perfect game, the only challenge I really had was coming up with a lot of deaths because ours is going to be a bit of a large crowd. 

So after scouring this site for ideas and looking through some rather macabre topics (always a favorite way to spend my time actually  
I found quite a bit, but nowhere near the 100 I was aiming for. So I spent time sitting on my back porch in sticky, sweaty, swampy Florida just thinking of deaths, and narrowing it down to deaths that could be acted out through just words and body movements using a limited amount of simple props that are found around a Halloween Party. Nothing special, just what they were able to imagine using from what was on hand. I then asked my siblings for help when they came over for my brothers birthday, and being quite an imaginative and twisted group they are, they got me even more. I had to nix 90% of their suggestions of course, because they are an imaginative and twisted group that cannot follow the rules, and have way more fun harassing me with horrible ideas. I digress.

I thought some more and changed some out and cleaned it up and have come up with a total of 91. I left out quite a few that would have got me to 100 because of some that on a personal level would have perhaps made some of my guests uncomfortable, some that I felt might stir up anything that might be considered in too much of bad taste, crossing the line between lighthearted gothic fun at Halloween that even a child of Christmas could enjoy, if not consider very strange and odd and thank goodness we only do this once a year, to I feel uncomfortable and I would like to leave now thank you, and no we will politely just not show up next year. I love and respect a lot of the people I am inviting, and want everyone to have a good time, but not everyone is as into Halloween as me. I will leave that up to you Dear Reader, if you wish to pursue that type of game, and leave you to think of them yourself. I have also left off most medical ones, including choking, because I do not wish the real thing to be mistaken for a game. Those are the guidelines of my list. 

I have also added prompts to some of them in the effort to steer the Guest in the direction of a more lighthearted interpretation, and to others as a bit of inspiration in case they need it. 

And so without further ado, I proudly present 
91 Murder Wink Game Deaths for the Pleasure and Amusement of You and Your Guests

1 Making you dance to death
2 Sending a swarm of bees to sting you to death
3 Shooting you multiple times 
4 Having you be eaten by an alligator
5 Bored to death
6 Ravens pecking your eyes out 
7 Melting to death (Wicked Witch of the West Style)
8 Firing squad
9 Sinking in quick sand
10 Being mauled by a bear
11 Falling down a flight of stairs
12 Running into a wall
13 Drown in an invisible pool of water
14 Electrocuted, be creative
15 Laughing yourself to death
16 Alcohol poisoning
17 Drinking a poisoned beverage
18 Getting squished by a elephant
19 Being bitten by a vampire
20 Being attacked by a werewolf
21 Having body parts chopped off (It's only a flesh wound)
22 Being shot in slow motion
23 Being attacked by a dozen bats!
24 Being attacked by ravenous trick or treaters!
25 Falling in an open grave!
26 Burning at the stake!
27 Being poked by thousands of needles!
28 Being attacked by a black cat!
29 Being frightened to death!
30 You lose a wild west showdown at high noon (back to back, 5 paces, turn around, fire)
31 Being attacked by ninjas
32 Sneezing to death
33 Beating - be creative
34 Falling off a cliff make it dramatic
35 You lose a sword fight to the death 
36 Being struck by lightning
37 Being hit by a bus
38 Freezing to death
39 Being killed by a robot
40 Turning to stone
41 Commiting Hari Kari (Japanese suicide by disembowlement, slice open belly with sword side to side)
42 Being shot by an arrow
43 Beheading (by sword or guillotine, Marie Antionette style, your choice)
44 Over the top actor/actress doing a death scene on stage (cough, gasp, I see the light etc.)
45 Dying of a broken heart
46 Being eaten by lions
47 You are a mobster being taken out by the cops (You'll never take me alive copper, see! etc)
48 Victim of a Voodoo Doll (pins in the doll is pain in the body, ouch!)
49 Sking into a tree
50 Being a Matador who loses a bull fight
51 Shot in a wild west saloon being caught cheating at poker
52 Safe/piano fall on you - Wylie E Coyote style
53 Driving and talking on a cell phone
54 Killed by kindness
55 Squeezed by a boa constrictor
56 Halloween candy overdose
57 Sucked up by a tornado
58 Attacked by zombies - Thriller dance optional
59 Death by hula hoop
60 Cheerleading to death
61 Being frightened to death by the guest with the cutest costume - your choice
62 Death by unsolvable math problem - you might be thinking too hard
63 Vampire being struck by sunlight
64 Killed by a terrible smell
65 Dsing your smart phone/electric device til your brain rots 
66 Bit by a snake
67 Dying of shame when your magic trick goes wrong
68 Being stabbed in the shower like the scene from Psycho
69 Crashing yor race car
70 Victim of a monster/alien/Freddie Krueger in a bad horror film
71 Walking the plank
72 Shark attack (Jaws theme)
73 Death by magical creature (leprachaun, fairy, gnomes, etc Make it Fantastical)
74 Mime trapped in a box
75 Being bitten by a rabid dog
76 Drunkin bar brawl - DO NOT START A REAL FIGHT!
77 Narcolepsy (falling asleep all the time, sometimes at a really bad moment)
78 Death by beautification (bad botox, bad boob job, plastic sugery, be creative)
79 Sacrificial death (Joe vs. the Volcano, Indiana Jones ToD, lots to choose from!) 
80 Smoke yourself to death, loose interpretation
81 Orgasm to death (if you are uncomfortable with this return it to your hostess for a new card)
82 Brain freeze!
83 Cute and fuzzy _______. Have fun with it!
84 Rocking and Rolling to death
85 Death by rollercoaster or some other amusement ride (act it out, it will be fun)
86 String of bad luck (Also known as a series of unfortunate events)
87 Being stuck in a spider web
88 Death by fairytale (your choice: Hansel & Gretel, Little Red Riding Hood, etc be creative)
89 Being tied to the train tracks like an old timey cartoon
90 A hit to the groin (girls, just lower your voice, it will be hilarious)
91 Being whacked by the Mob (You should have paid them back...)

Thank you to all the people who submitted ideas that I have used, directly and indirectly. I hope this helps you Dear Reader, if this is what you were searching for, it was truly a pleasure to create it. 

And now I am off to choose a different font for each and every death for when it is printed on its card. Send me a note if you are interested in what I come up with.

The Devil is in the details after all. 

Peace to All,
Lady Nemo


----------



## deadhouseplant

Those are some great death ideas! We always play the murder winking game and I was trying to think of new deaths this year, so that really helps!


----------



## midknightmoon

Zombie Apocalypse
At my parties I have a hard time getting everyone together for an activity/game so I usually do something that doesn't need everyone and is quick. I came up with Zombie Apocalypse since Zombies and brain eating is popular. Place about 10 (however many you want) brains around before the party then announce part way into the party that there is a Zombie Apocalypse. Have everyone try to find as many brains as possible. Have each brain numbered underneath. Then pick a number and that person wins a gag gift. Let everyone else keep the brains for any time they have ever lost their mind.


----------



## Haunt Brewing

I have an idea for a game but I need some help developing it. I bought some sticky eyeballs to be apartment for an apartment safe form of darts. I'd like to some kind of drinking game with the dart idea, but am not quite sure where to go with it. I was throwing around the idea of having a "shot wheel" with different options and you have to try and hit the option you want with the eyeballs, or doing more of a traditional dart board design but I'm stuck. Any ideas?


----------



## Vamp_girl

midknightmoon said:


> Zombie Apocalypse
> At my parties I have a hard time getting everyone together for an activity/game so I usually do something that doesn't need everyone and is quick. I came up with Zombie Apocalypse since Zombies and brain eating is popular. Place about 10 (however many you want) brains around before the party then announce part way into the party that there is a Zombie Apocalypse. Have everyone try to find as many brains as possible. Have each brain numbered underneath. Then pick a number and that person wins a gag gift. Let everyone else keep the brains for any time they have ever lost their mind.


That sounds like a great game for my party since it theme is vampires vs zombies


----------



## Sharilee

*Witchy Party Game idea*



printersdevil said:


> I want a game to play at my Be WITCHY party and was hoping to find something. After Britishwitch posted something about a pass around game, I got to thinking about something along those lines but can't get a handle on it. I was thinking about a witch head, but I guess that doesn't make sense. I have a couple of nice severed heads that are battery operated and soft and wiggle and shake. I thought those might work, but they are a little graphic for this type of gathering. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> I still want to come up with a slideshow or game with famous tv or movie witches much like the horror show game last year. It is a time problem. I am gathering the photos, but want some pazazz and not just photos. Again, ideas?????



I realize this original posting was quite a while ago, but figured I should answer anyways, in case someone else is interested in a good game for a witch themed party (or even any kind of party). 

Concept is a fun relay race where one partner has to put a roll of toilet paper on end of a broom (or plunger). Sounds easy huh? Try this without using any hands!! 

You will need two rolls of Toilet Paper and two brooms. (Can be played with a bathroom plunger too). 
One player will have the toilet paper (with the hole facing out) placed between the knees and the other player will have the broom held between the knees (with the stick facing out). They will need to stand across the room (yard) from each other. When the game is ready to begin, yell GO! The player with the toilet paper must run to the other side where his/her partner is and will try to get the stick of the broom in the hole of their toilet paper. After that pair has finished, the next will go and do the same thing. Once one team has finished first, they are the winner. 

This is a hillarious game and it always gets a lot of laughs.


----------



## Sharilee

Haunt Brewing said:


> I have an idea for a game but I need some help developing it. I bought some sticky eyeballs to be apartment for an apartment safe form of darts. I'd like to some kind of drinking game with the dart idea, but am not quite sure where to go with it. I was throwing around the idea of having a "shot wheel" with different options and you have to try and hit the option you want with the eyeballs, or doing more of a traditional dart board design but I'm stuck. Any ideas?


I would go for the shot wheel. It would probably depend on how good they are at darts but since it is throwing a sticky ball I would have them stand back farther so the aim is not as well as they aim for their favorite shots.

Or you could make up certain acts they have to do corresponding to the number they hit... or have good tasting shots the harder numbers and nasty tasting ones on the easier numbers..and if they hit bullseye, automatically they get a shot or something good.


----------



## Leon55ia

The prize was a gift certificate to Blockbuster. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tony Leviner

I have been coming back to this thread for a while to look at these great games. We are having a halloween party on the 20th... I am the owner of a web development company and built this video and posted it on youtube for people who are going to attend. Just to build up suspense for the party!
We are going to do the winking killer game.






If you would like to use this feel free ( If you are doing a party on the same date. If you would like a video made for your date, please email PM me and I will get with you on a small fee to alter it because I already have the template built.

Highest reguards
Simion


----------



## Mordessa

This is a great video! Very well done.  ... But ummm.. just so you know, you spelled "victim" wrong.  I hope that's easy to fix!

Great work!


----------



## SasyGrl31

A few years ago, I took some horror movie clips from youtube and burned them on a Dvd to play in the background. Maybe this year I can give out prizes to the first person that shouts out the name of a clip. Like my own Scene it game. Why in the world hasnt that company made one? They are missing out on a huge market.


----------



## SasyGrl31

Fantastic video! What program did you use?


----------



## Dies4halloween

I love the tempt your fate game and last year our theme was famous Halloween movies and I made the fates rhyme and corresponding with our decorations and themes. This year we are doing a vampire dinner party and I want to play the game again. I need help though with some good and bad fates around the vampire theme. Any help or ideas??? TIA


----------



## Tony Leviner

I used Adobe After Effects


----------



## tamster

We done like Sassygrl31 made a dvd halloween scene it, it was a hit for a few years, doing different ones each time. Other halloween games most like was having a murder mystery acting out their characters I wrote up for them. Silly games was making a small wooden board with pegs sticking up, had 3 victims have a rope tied around their waste and rope tied from the waste with a length of 34 inches and added an apple. They had to have their hands behind their backs and swing their hips to land the apple on the pegs, it was so funny yet so much fun. Lots of competitive guys in that game


----------



## matrixmom

Ok peeps.....This sounds like alot of fun. but #1 I dont get. So you go into the bathroom and pick zombie or human. Then you stay in the bathroom and pick a card from a sealed envelope that says human or zombie right?

So everyone is trying to kill everyone and depending on the winner of the "match" surrenders the card to the winner of the match. What does that person do with the cards? Then they go back to the bathroom to get another card? Why not use the ones they have won?

I wonder how long this game lasted asuryas....It sounds more fun than the tempt your fate game but if anyone can answer these question - it would be helpful! 





Asuryas said:


> Ok, the inspiration for this game came from this forum! I took the wink/murder game and beefed it up a bit. Tried it out last year and it was a smash! People are asking about the game this year, so I have revamped it to go with my Serial Killer theme. Here’s the instructions I sent out with the invitations last year.
> 
> *Survivor: Zombie Island*
> Object: to be the last human alive on zombie Island.
> Materials:
> 
> Repel, Kill & Resistance Cards (provided at party)
> Misanthropic view of fellow humans
> Double agent sneak attack skills
> *Types of Cards:*
> 
> Human:
> 
> Repel cards: Hydrochloric acid, flashlight, sacrifice your buddy, Crowbar
> Kill Cards: Chainsaw, Shotgun
> Zombie:
> • Resistance cards: zombie super speed –dodges acid, sunglasses, zombie super strength – crowbar is useless.
> 
> *Rules:*
> 1. You may only chose one card from either human or zombie categories at a time from the super private confessional (aka the bathroom). You must choose the card that matches your game status (no humans get to pick zombie cards) NOTE: the cards are sealed into envelopes, so you can’t sort through them to pick out the chainsaw.
> 2. The first volunteer zombie will be given a fantastic prize for being the first zombie (please rsvp to hostess in order to claim your zombie status and prize – this is a first come first serve basis)
> 3. Zombies will systematically hunt down and devour human victims. Resulting in humans turning into zombies after their brains have been eaten. A zombie may choose to kill covertly or out in the open; however, attacking out in the open may destroy your chances of multiple kills and making new friends.
> 4. Humans can repel and even kill zombies by using the cards they have drawn from the confessional at the start of the game. However, if a zombie has the matching resistance card the zombie wins the confrontation.
> 5. Cards are a one time use only. Please give the card to the respective creature you have used it on. You are now free to return to the confessional to draw a new card, unless you are a zombie that has been killed by the chainsaw or the shotgun.
> 6. Zombies that have been killed will turn to dust and are out of the game. Please see hostess for “dead zombie prize” and public humiliation.
> 
> Oh and I am SO stealing the Tempt Your Fate game idea - cuz it's brilliant!


----------



## ice456789

Wow nice necropost! Zombies aren't the only things rising from the grave this year. 

I did a post about the adult party games I had last year here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...d-party-games-last-years-halloween-party.html


----------



## matrixmom

Yeah In know , I know, old thread. But can someone read the game above and help me figure out some of the beginning steps???


----------



## ice456789

I'm just guessing here, but I think the 'winner' of a confrontation loses their card but gets to choose a new one from the deck. The 'loser' won't have any use for the card they give up anyway because if they were a human and lost, they become a zombie. If they were a zombie and lost then they are out of the game. That's how I would interpret it.

Thanks for digging up this thread by the way. Lots of good stuff here.


----------



## matrixmom

No problem! Thx for the feedback. So you think #1 in the game they go in the bathroom and they have to be all human except 1 person!! I get it now. Chocolate does wonders for my brain


----------



## StrangerDanger

Just so I'm clear, because I love this idea! Are there only the two options when tempting fate? Aside from the third black rock, grand prize, that your thinking of doing? If you win you get candy, lose you have to drink from the chalice or are there other fates that they may get?


----------



## choilap

I made a halloween horror movie matching sheet .. it has recent movies from the past few years... Mama, sinister, cabin in the woods.. ect. PM me if you want me to email you a copy.
I also had bob for alcohol (little bottles)while wearing dracula teeth, whats that smell game (put stinky things in jars...cover with cheese cloth so they cannot see). bought sticky eye balls and they have to hit a target, like a zombie (fun after drinking a while...), we read cards from the "dirty mind" card game. whoever got it
right picked someone to do a shot. That was a huge hit. bought the game at party city. Also had one volunteer "guess which baby food"- baby food dyed all green- while we watched. I made up halloween alcohol drink names and had a list by the beverages.


----------



## Nick Papanicolaou

Hi guys, I have had a quick read through and very impressed with some of the ideas you have. I have recently opened a Bar in Brighton, England called CuBar Brighton, we are planning our Halloween party and need some ideas fast! We have no games planned yet as been too busy to organise any, anyone that is familiar with the forum I would be So So grateful if you could point out some of the best ideas as I really do not have time to read through all of these 22 pages of brilliant ideas! While i'm here does anyone know of a Cuban themed Halloween costume my staff could all wear as a group on the night? It's not essential just an idea.


----------



## juxtapose

Love, love, love all the great ideas. Throwing my daughter's 18th bday Halloween themed bash this Saturday. Will be doing both Evil Pictionary & Wink Murder. Should be a great time. Got the graveyard in the front yard w/ haunted gazebo. The mad scientist lab in the dining room, the haunted library in the front room and the back patio is a lovely little spot for our ghouls and haunts to sit for a spell.  Can't wait!

~ Jux


----------



## matrixmom

Heres one I found on a games for campers that I really liked....Four on A Couch

the key element - you have get up if your paper name is called, not your real name. 

Read on keep above in mind....

This is essentially a memory game. The object of this game is to get 4 members of your team on the designated "couch" (or just a section of 4 chairs). 

To start, have everyone sit down in a circle (incuding the 4 "couch" seats) alternating boy/girl/boy/girl. (If there are not enough of one gender, assign someone to join that group and make sure everyone knows... or pick a different qualifier such as seating them team A/then B/then A/then B. It will work as long as everyone knows who is on their team.) This means that two of the 4 designated seats on the couch belong to your team and two belong to the other. Remember the objective is to get the other team out of those seats and your members on. 

So, how do you do that? 

First, you write everyone's name on a card and have everyone pull a name out of a hat. Everyone has a different name in their hand (it doesn't matter if it is their own name). Once everyone is seated and has a name card you can start the game. 

There should be one empty chair/place in the circle. Whoever is to the right of that empty place has the opportunity to ask someone to come sit next to him. The first couple people will just guess a name because they do not yet know who holds what name cards. Say the empty seat is next to you and you call the name Jeff... the person with the name Jeff on their card gets up... NOT the person whose name is actually Jeff. Once this "so-called Jeff" comes and sits next to you, you switch name papers. Now YOU have become Jeff and the person who sat next to you has the name you had (which only you know because no one has seen it but you). 

Now everyone knows that You are Jeff. There is an empty space where the guy who just sat next to you used to sit. So the person to the right of the empty seat calls another name (Sarah). The person with that name on their card moves to that spot and switches cards with the caller. You now know that the caller's name is Sarah. You just keep doing this until eventually you call the name (on the card) of someone on the couch and they have to vacate their coveted position. 

If the person to the right of the empty spot is on the couch, they will want call someone from their team up to join them. (they will have had to remember from before). 

People in the circle will want to remember the name of an opposing team member on the couch, so that in case an empty seat opens up next to them, they can call someone off the couch. A person on the couch will want to remember their own team members' names so they can call someone on the couch. 

Keep in mind however, that YOU may be called onto the couch and be required to remember your own team members' names as well since it will be up to you to call team members onto the couch. 

The only rule of the game is that you can't call the same name twice in a row. Another note to remember if you are playing boy against girl is that it is the actual gender of the person HOLDING the card that counts, not the gender of the person whose name is on the card. Sarah may be called "Jeff" but she still counts for the girl's team on the couch.

I hope you can decipher those instructions, because it is a great game!


----------



## Itzpopolotl

matrixmom said:


> Heres one I found on a games for campers that I really liked....Four on A Couch
> 
> the key element - you have get up if your paper name is called, not your real name.
> 
> Read on keep above in mind....
> 
> This is essentially a memory game. The object of this game is to get 4 members of your team on the designated "couch" (or just a section of 4 chairs).
> 
> To start, have everyone sit down in a circle (incuding the 4 "couch" seats) alternating boy/girl/boy/girl. (If there are not enough of one gender, assign someone to join that group and make sure everyone knows... or pick a different qualifier such as seating them team A/then B/then A/then B. It will work as long as everyone knows who is on their team.) This means that two of the 4 designated seats on the couch belong to your team and two belong to the other. Remember the objective is to get the other team out of those seats and your members on.
> 
> So, how do you do that?
> 
> First, you write everyone's name on a card and have everyone pull a name out of a hat. Everyone has a different name in their hand (it doesn't matter if it is their own name). Once everyone is seated and has a name card you can start the game.
> 
> There should be one empty chair/place in the circle. Whoever is to the right of that empty place has the opportunity to ask someone to come sit next to him. The first couple people will just guess a name because they do not yet know who holds what name cards. Say the empty seat is next to you and you call the name Jeff... the person with the name Jeff on their card gets up... NOT the person whose name is actually Jeff. Once this "so-called Jeff" comes and sits next to you, you switch name papers. Now YOU have become Jeff and the person who sat next to you has the name you had (which only you know because no one has seen it but you).
> 
> Now everyone knows that You are Jeff. There is an empty space where the guy who just sat next to you used to sit. So the person to the right of the empty seat calls another name (Sarah). The person with that name on their card moves to that spot and switches cards with the caller. You now know that the caller's name is Sarah. You just keep doing this until eventually you call the name (on the card) of someone on the couch and they have to vacate their coveted position.
> 
> If the person to the right of the empty spot is on the couch, they will want call someone from their team up to join them. (they will have had to remember from before).
> 
> People in the circle will want to remember the name of an opposing team member on the couch, so that in case an empty seat opens up next to them, they can call someone off the couch. A person on the couch will want to remember their own team members' names so they can call someone on the couch.
> 
> Keep in mind however, that YOU may be called onto the couch and be required to remember your own team members' names as well since it will be up to you to call team members onto the couch.
> 
> The only rule of the game is that you can't call the same name twice in a row. Another note to remember if you are playing boy against girl is that it is the actual gender of the person HOLDING the card that counts, not the gender of the person whose name is on the card. Sarah may be called "Jeff" but she still counts for the girl's team on the couch.
> 
> I hope you can decipher those instructions, because it is a great game!


The game sounds interesting and I might give it a try, was it easy to explain to everyone and get them to understand the rules?? I'm excited to get it a try.


----------



## blevesque1986

Hi! I read your post about your game and LOVED it! Really good idea...but I'm confused a little bit. Wondering if you could send me the details about the game. Me and my friend are hosting a Halloween Party for adults and that would be a really good game!


----------



## fanboy

Thanks for all the ideas in this thread. I wanted to try the Winking Death game but we only have 10-12 people at our party and it wouldn't be very hard to figure out the killer. I think I'm going to try the money game this year. My friends can get pretty creative once a few drinks are involved. I'm not sure if I'll do a prize for the most money at the end or possibly an auction for prizes.


----------



## QueenHalloween

Hi Fanboy,

We tried the Winking Game last year with the same amount of guests, I think it was 12 that ended up playing. The game lasted about 1 1/2 -2 hours. It was not that easy to guess because we implemented the 2-5 minute rule. Basically, guests had to wait 2-5 minutes after the killer winked at them to act out their death. This prevented "finger pointing" and ultimately, the killer was not figured out until there were 2 left. 

We also had one person (my BF) be the referee. This was great because almost everyone had a question regarding their "death". Also, we added the option of telling the ref your guess for the killer. If you guessed incorrectly, you had to wait 2-5 minutes and die. If you guessed correctly, you went back to playing the game like normal and won a prize if you were the first to guess. 

I really liked how the game worked out and we will be playing again this year!


----------



## Greyhawke

This might be less of a game and more of a contest, but how about "Pick up lines that only work on Halloween"

Toss a box in the middle of the room and some paper - winner gets a prize, and all entries must be read out loud.

"Are those <fangs> real?"
"Your coffin or mine?"
"How do you like your stake?"
"No cape? A bold wardrobe choice I admire!"
"Personally I prefer BOTH a frontal lobotomy and a bottle in front of me"
"I'll be your blood tastes terrific!"

etc.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

I am adding a twist to my tempt your fate game. Some balloons are filled with 'battle of the bands' so you have to get up on stage and do a lip synch performance to whatever song is played. You won't know the song in advance, but it will be songs everyone knows. If you fail, you have to do a shot (non alcoholic gross shots) or if you do a good job you get a prize.


----------



## printersdevil

The pick up lines could be hilarious and I also love the battle of the bands twist on Tempt Your Fate.


I ran across a boxed game recently called Seven Deadly Sins. I almost bought it and probably should have.


----------



## QueenHalloween

I don't know if this link has been posted on this thread already or not, but I just found this:

44 Free Adult Halloween Party Games

http://freebies.about.com/od/halloweenfreebie1/tp/halloween-party-games-for-adults.htm

Some of them have examples, downloads and are pretty good!


----------



## zam1r

oh yes, This link makes me find the idea


----------



## GodOfThunder

We've done the Tempt Your Fate game each of the past 4 years and it's been a BIG hit with everyone. I mix up the variety of the fates, throw in good and bad ones, and have gotten pretty creative with some of them. Apologies to whomever posted their long list of fates a few years back, but that was my original list from which I heavily borrowed.

On the other hand, however, the Winking Murderer game has never gone over too well. Had a problem with someone who didn't realize (derp) they were the murderer, so I appointed someone to just start winking. And then it just didn't work because people were spread all over the place. It just hasn't taken well to my party crowd. 

But I want to add something new this year, so we'll see....


----------



## ice456789

Here is my list of fates for my Tempting Fate game (also largely borrowed from previous posts). You'll see I have them grouped into dollar amounts... that's because each fate is written on the back of a fake bill that is also used for my "Anything for Money" game. That encourages people to be more active in both games. Synergy. 

Fates for Tempt Fate game
5$
Take a body shot off of someone
Fate smiles upon you: Choose another fate and make someone else do it! 
Sing everything you say for 10 minutes.
Free Money!
Free Money!
Jello Shot!
Jello Shot!
Jello Shot!
Jello Shot!
Choose someone to do a body shot off of you.
You have 20 minutes to scare or surprise someone so well that they scream or shriek. If you fail, you must tempt fate again.
You must go spank everyone playing a drinking game. If you fail then you must tempt fate again.
You are the victim of a GROUPSPANK!
You are a Cowboy (or Cowgirl). Grab a broom, that is your horse for the next 15 minutes. Ride it around and don’t forget to tell it ‘giddie up’ and ‘whoa’. 
Go to someone you don’t know (or barely know) and tell them your most embarrassing story
Act like you ARE who you are dressed up as for the next 15 minutes. If you’re a zombie, just moan and try to eat people. If you’re batman, talk in a growl etc.
Do a jello body shot off someone. Don’t forget the whip cream chaser on their neck!
Come up with a porn star name for yourself that wins majority approval. That is your new name for the night.
Call a friend who is not at the party and convince them that Kid Rock is here.
For the next 10 minutes, you have to jump into EVERY picture taken at the party, whether at the photobooth or taken by a cell phone
Choose someone else to be the victim of a GROUPSPANK. Give them this bill after they’ve taken their punishment.
You are a mime for the next 5 minutes. No talking and whenever you are walking anywhere you must either be ‘pulling a rope’ or ‘feeling an invisible wall’ to get there.
Get everyone you can to take a group photo at the photobooth
Take a photo at the photobooth by yourself. Once you have the photo, on the back write “I like you, will you go out with me?” with checkboxes for yes, no, and maybe. Give it to whoever the group decides without saying a word and wait for an answer.
Whenever anyone says your name make a loud animal noise.
10$
Handcuffed to the nearest person of the opposite sex for 15 minutes
Fate turns you into a horse; for the next 5 minutes you give free piggy-back rides to anyone who wants one. 
Receive a wedgie from the nearest person of the opposite sex 
Hands tied behind your back for 5 minutes. Ask others to help you drink. I hope you don’t have to use the bathroom!
SECRET: Quietly tell someone of the opposite sex that your punishment is to get them to describe IN DETAIL their underwear (and bra if it’s a girl) to you. Color, shape, material, etc. Once they have done it, thank them and then loudly announce what you have learned to everyone at the party.
You have 5 minutes to convince two other people to tempt fate using any means at your disposal. If you fail then YOU must tempt fate twice.
You love drinking games. You take all the drinks from any drinking game for the next 2 minutes. 
You have 2 minutes to kiss EVERYONE of the opposite sex (family excluded) on the face or you must tempt fate 2 more times
Convince at least 3 people of the opposite sex to pose for smutty photos in the photobooth. Each person must be kissing you in at least one of the photos and the other 2 must be ‘hands on’
SECRET: Tell everyone that your fate is to tell your most embarrassing secret, but make one up. The crazier the better, but make it believable
Free Money!
20$
SECRET: You are the slave of the next person to draw. Do not ask anyone to draw, let fate choose your master for you. Once they have drawn, announce your fate to them. Make sure you address them as Sir or Madam and do anything they ask (within reason) for the next 15 minutes.
Lick the neck of someone that you don’t know or barely know without asking permission. Then introduce yourself. 
Find someone of the opposite sex that you do not know or barely know. You must keep both your hands on them for 5 minutes without explaining to them why you’re doing it. You can move your hands around on them as long as you are still making contact with some part of their body with both hands. If you break contact at any point within the 5 minutes then both of you do a shot AND you must tempt fate again. 
You must be on all fours for the next 5 minutes. Crawl wherever you need to go. No sitting!
SECRET: Get on the dancefloor and dance. You cannot stop until at least 1 other person joins you but you CANNOT ask them or motion to them to join. They must be enthralled by your moves. 
You have 2 minutes to pinch the butt of everyone of the opposite sex (Family excluded)
Free Money!
Fake an orgasm loudly, like in When Harry Met Sally


----------



## katsscare

We have a "pest control" game. I hide spiders and roaches (or any other type of bug) throughout the house. Put bags (can be party gift bags or paper lunch bags), out with a pen to mark party goers names on the bags. Instruct them to collect as many spiders or roaches as they can. You can fill a glass jar with candy (be sure to count the pieces before putting them in the jar) and have everyone write their guess as to how many pieces of candy are in the jar. The person coming closest but not going over wins. 

There are always the alcohol games, such as spin the bottle. Instead of kissing you can have different shots around a bottle and whoever spins it has to drink the shot the bottle lands on.


----------



## Annadeus

So many great ideas here, thanks to all! We're having a party this weekend and have pulled from many sources to come up with our own rules for a murder mystery game. Our friends are all gamers and used to LARPing so the roleplay aspect will be easy for them to get into. The winking thing just seemed a bit easy/cheesy too. Here is what we came up with for those interested.

The premise and set up is extremely simple. Just print out pieces of paper or cards with the following info, one for the murderer and as many others as you need for your guests. Make labels and get a fake knife and hide them wherever you identified.


Card for the murderer:

Congratulations, you are tonight’s murderer!!

Your goal is to “kill” as many party guests as you can before midnight. You can do this in one of two ways:
1. You can "poison" your victim by placing a label on their body to prove that you've slain them.
2. You can "stab" your victim by using the fake knife provided. Be safe and careful not to actually harm anyone in your attempts. Using this method is far more likely to get you caught, so choose wisely!

Be sly, cautious, & subtle. Everyone knows there is a killer on the loose so they may try to avoid contact. Once your victim has been murdered, or they discover they're poisoned, they will have 3 minutes to "die". Therefore, you have time to flee the crime scene, get a good seat, and enjoy watching their death throes. If you are caught or discovered at any time by the living the game is over.

You can find the labels and fake knife in the first floor bathroom cupboard, in the black folder.

At midnight or if the killer is caught, whichever happens first, we will have a random draw for a prize. The killer gets one entry + an entry for each victim. Each living guest gets one entry. The dead get no prizes.




Card for everyone else:

BEWARE!!
There is a "killer" among us! This person will randomly choose their role by picking a card just like you.
He or she will be equipped with "poison" (actually just labels they will have to stick on people) and a "knife" (actually a fake knife they will pretend to use).

If you are "stabbed" or "poisoned" this means you have just been killed and have 3 minutes to act out your death. You can do this wherever you want, however you want. You can find a place to quietly sit down and close your eyes, you can stumble into a room with other people, choking and gasping, or anything in between. Please be careful and don't actually hurt yourself in the process. Remember your role is the hunted, not the hunter, no attacking other guests you may think are the killer.

After your death, you must stay where you are until someone finds you and raises your spirit, at which time you will become a ghost for the rest of the evening. Spirits can be raised however you like: you can just tell the body they've been found or act something out for extra fun. 

Once murdered you cannot reveal the identity of your killer to the living guests, this is very important.

At midnight or if the killer is caught, whichever happens first, we will have a random draw for a prize. The killer gets one entry + an entry for each victim. Each living guest gets one entry. The dead get no prizes.


----------



## mysterymaiden

Murder Mysteries are a great party game for adults, and you can get some more risky ones with ShotintheDarkMysteries.com When you are on the site, each mystery has an angel rating, the lower the number, the more offensive the game is. All of our Murder Mysteries are super interactive, and great fun with exciting plots. 

All parties come with the following :
* Facilitator guide with full instructions on how to play and tips to help you prepare for your party
* Individual guides for each suspect with full instructions on how to play and their motives
* Character Complexity Rating (to help hosts better assign characters to their guests)
* Optional Audio Introduction and final “Big Reveal” mystery solution
* Accusation Forms
* Invitations
* Name tags
* Access to the PLAY! site to send your guests to – view the trailer, suspects and more!

Check us out at www.shotinthedarkmysteries.com


----------



## Woodsy

Well the party was a BIG success after the 2013 FAIL. It was in big part to the WINK Murder game that I found on this thread. The REAL twist we had was two fold. First I ended up picking the MURDERER out of the bowl and because A.) I was the HOST and B.) I was wearing a hood and appliance the COVERED my EYES I could not be the murderer. SOOOO, I got my son who happened to be off work that night ( he works third shift ) to do the honors. He was NOT going to even participate in the party ( no costume, would rather play video games, 25 years old) . It was just the twist we needed and he was able to wander in every so often and KILL and move out ! He got everybody and won the night ! Nobody ever even GUESSED it was him. Next year we may do the FATE game as well !


----------



## Oesteraj

Hi there - can you please message me more details? Thank you so much!


----------



## matrixmom

Well I thought I would bump this up again this year to see if anyone has new games this year? All I got this year is guess the clown pic wall....pics of famous (and maybe infamous) clowns and people get to guess their names, I have about 15 so far. The one with most correct answer wins a prize.


----------



## Mordessa

Thanks for the bump of the thread. I'd love to get more game ideas for this year too!


----------



## matrixmom

Heres some of the ones I have so far: Maybe my peeps can think of more??
emmett kelly
bozo
Joker
Clarabell
Pennywise
Krusty
John Wayne Gacy
Red Skelton
Cepellin
Ronald Mcdonald
My brother in law...
Loonette (big comfy couch show)
Funky the clown (my sons 4th bday party clown- he's a local)
Homey the Clown
HarleyQuinn


----------



## matrixmom

QueenHalloween said:


> I don't know if this link has been posted on this thread already or not, but I just found this:
> 
> 44 Free Adult Halloween Party Games
> 
> http://freebies.about.com/od/halloweenfreebie1/tp/halloween-party-games-for-adults.htm
> 
> Some of them have examples, downloads and are pretty good!


Pretty good site..lots of cool games.


----------



## pikkupiri

I'm Really loving this forum and this thread, got a bunch of cool idead for my second ever Halloween party! Last year was a great success, the last guests left at 9am  I'll be doing a Halloween-themed pictionary, perhaps "Who am I" where you have the note on your back telling what moster/etc you are and you need to guess asking yes/no questions from others.

One classic drinking game is Hitler, where you'll need a deck of cards, with amount of players preferably 4 or over. The deck is placed face down and each player draws a card on their turn and reveals it to everyone. It's recommended to write the rules down, so players can check them whenever they feel the need to. Each card is assigned a name and a task, for example like this:

1: Give. The player who drew this card will decide who'll take a shot/3 chugs etc.
2: Take. The player drinks themselves.
3: Thumbmaster. The player can however discreetly as they wishes to lift up their thumb at any point of the game. When another player notices the thumb, they lift theirs. Last player to notice and give a thumbs up will take a shot.
4: Hitler. Every player must shout "Hitler!", preferably with the appropriate hand gesture. Last player to shout will take a shot.
5: Category. Player chooses a category and each player will have to name something in that category on their turn, for example "movie monsters", players would say "Jeepers creepers" "Dracula" "Wolfman" etc. When a player can't name anything, they'll take a shot,
6: Waterfall. Player starts chugging from their drink and so does the person to their left, and their left and so on, untill everyone is drinking. You can't stop drinking until the person on your right has stopped.
7: Rhyme. Player says a word of their choice and the person to their left has to make up something that rhymes with it. This goes on until a player can't think of anything that rhymes.
8: Rule. Player makes up a rule that's valid for as long as the game goes on OR until another player draws this card and revokes the rule. For example, you need to always talk with an over the top Dracula accent. If a player fails to do so, they'll take a shot.
9: Question master. If the player who drew this card asks any question at any point of the game (until another person draws this card and becomes the new question master), if anyone should answer the question asked they'll take a shot.
10: Storytime. The player starts with a word of their choice, and the player to their left repeats the word and says a new one. Each player will add a word and continue the story, but must say the whole thing right or they'll take a shot.
11: Numbermaster. Player starts with saying the number 1. The player to their left will say 2, the next 3 and so on. The trick is that you must skip any number with 7 on it or that can be divided with 7. The person who fails to do so drinks.
12: W_hore. Player chooses a w_hore for themselves, and the w_hore must drink at any time when the whoreowner drinks. Max 2 whores in the game at the same time. 
13: The King's cup. Each player pours some of their drink to a common pint, and the player who drew this card must drink the whole thing.

So that's the whole thing! Rules can be of course changed, I'm going to try and make a more theme-fitting version. Like instead of "Hitler" you'd shout "Dracula", which would be fun since lot of the guys would stumble with that and still shout Hitler


----------



## matrixmom

matrixmom said:


> Heres some of the ones I have so far: Maybe my peeps can think of more??
> emmett kelly
> bozo
> Joker
> Clarabell
> Pennywise
> Krusty
> John Wayne Gacy
> Red Skelton
> Cepellin
> Ronald Mcdonald
> My brother in law...
> Loonette (big comfy couch show)
> Funky the clown (my sons 4th bday party clown- he's a local)
> Homey the Clown
> HarleyQuinn


Any more names of clowns?


----------



## twisted clown

Try Cards Against Humanity. always a winner for adults.


----------



## matrixmom

Yes!! my sis in law will be bringing that....


----------



## MC HauntDreams

matrixmom said:


> Any more names of clowns?


Dont forget Wrinkles. Local urban legend that has been sighted from Naples to Tampa. Has a big enough following that Palm Beach Post did an article on him. Google it.
Twisty... the clown from American Horror Story: Freak Show


----------



## matrixmom

Awesome forgot about those 2 clowns!


----------



## Tvling

Im having my 2nd adult Halloween party this year and have decided to do the trivia/scavenger hunt game someone on this forum posted. Im searching for ideas for a tie breaker in the event more than one person gets them all correct. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## matrixmom

Tiling- have them answer a question about your party. A decoration, or prop. For example, the year I did pirate theme, I had a tie with one of the games. I had this gorgeous picture of a ship and the name was on a gold plaque right under it. Whoever remembered the name on that won.


----------



## Tvling

Thanks matrixmom thats a good idea.


----------



## matrixmom

Hey everyone here are some fun simple games that can be adjusted for halloween:

http://promotingdirectsales.com/unique-party-games/


----------



## Sky

Matrixmom, there's also Krusty from The Simpsons. 
If you’re a fan of the opera or (like me) Seinfeld, there’s a clown in an opera called I Pagliacci”.
There are actually quite a few freaky clowns scattered in movies, not sure if your guests will be able to tell. The following movies have clowns in them: 
-Land of the Dead (zombie clown, aaahhh!!!)
-Dead Silence
-Poltergeist (the original clown was scarier than the remake’s clown)
-Halloween (although I believe we only see the mask for a flash, but the kid is dressed as one)
-And of course, a B-movie classic, “Killer Clowns from Outer Space”.


----------



## Sky

Jigsaw might count as well, from the "Saw" franchise.
Captain Spaulding from "House of 1000 Corpses" is a clown too.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks so much sky!! got some more added to my list!


----------



## Mr. Halloweeja

We ran into a similar situation when my brother started dating his now wife, and having an annual Halloween Party each year. That's when Halloweeja came to be born. It's as adult as the people playing it. The Q and A process is very open so you can reply as dirty, funny, honestly, or dishonest as possible. It basically becomes a trivia game about the people you are with. Then there are the Creature Cards to add another element to game play so it's more than just a trivia game. 

Halloweeja is going on sale this Halloween, 2016, but available to buy now for your party at The Game Crafter. If you want it for this years party, order now. It will have to be made, as there are no games in inventory. The Game Crafter, as the name suggests, crafts a game only when you order one - just for you! A free 4 player version is also available on Halloweeja.com. 

I also made a full version of the game as cheap as possible, so now you can have a full print and play version with zero printing, or crafting, on your part. The "Ghost Light Edition".

Take a look if you're interested. It's for up to 10 people, and will be like watching a movie, as it runs 1 to 1.5 hours long.


----------



## QueenHalloween

I was thinking of making my own Halloween Cards Against Humanity cards for our party. I wanted to set them out on a coffee table for those who just want to play something that isn't too involved. Brainstorming ideas for cards now and I'll post if I can come up with a good amount.


----------



## Tvling

Need help! Im copying someone who posted the horror movie trivia scavenger hunt for my halloween party. I need ideas. I have the following: pencil in ankle for Evil Dead; bucket of blood for Carrie; REDRUM written on door for The Shining; a picture of two lambs with mouths covered for Silence of the Lambs; gingerbread cookie with knives stuck in it for Krampus; a wooden cross with Gage on it for Pet Cemetary. I was going to make a dummy and hang from a tree with a burlap sack over the head for The Conjuring and another dummy sitting in a chair with a sheet over it and tied to a chair for Sinister but I have so much to do I dont really have enough time. Does anyone have ideas that I could do that would be quick and easy to do? Thanks.


----------



## MarikaL

QueenHalloween said:


> I was thinking of making my own Halloween Cards Against Humanity cards for our party. I wanted to set them out on a coffee table for those who just want to play something that isn't too involved. Brainstorming ideas for cards now and I'll post if I can come up with a good amount.


DH and I were JUST talking about this the other night! We were surprised to see that there isn't already a Halloween version of Cards Against Humanity for purchase. Never occured to us to create our own!
Thank you for the brilliant idea, something to do for next years adult party I think


----------



## millerocce

Last year we put a different spin on the Tempt Your Fate game. Our party theme was Disney's Haunted Mansion, and we turned the garage into a casino with poker, black jack and roulette. Everyone was given $10.00 in play money. We set a timer for 60 minutes and the top 10 guests who had the most money at the end of that time could choose a prize. If you ran out of money (and most players did ), you had to tempt your fate to "earn" more cash. You could only tempt your fate if you were broke until the last 10 minutes and then anyone could "tempt". People who refused to tempt the year before couldn't wait to give it a try when it meant more poker money! We also used a motion activated sound machine that sounded like crashing thunder to announce someone was going to "tempt". The person tempting would just turn the machine on to get everyone's attention.


----------



## sweetnothing

If any of these have already been mentioned and I missed it, whewpsies, sorry! But, here are some pretty ridiculous but fun games [I have no idea at what point adults stop enjoying these, but my friends and I thoroughly still play all of them]. Hope this helps, have fun!

*Blacklight Beer Pong/Flip Cup *
Putting this together can sometimes take a bit of work depending on your house, but make the area completely black. Previously I've made the area just large enough for a legal size beer pong table and enough room for two teams and about five onlookers [it took two 3 feet long black lights to light this], but you can make it as large or small as you wish as long as you have the lights for it. Some years I bought those neon cups and neon balls, and then broke open glow sticks to draw designs on a plastic tablecloth, and some years I've used clear cups and tonic water (which makes the game incredibly hard, actually), and you can also draw designs on the cups with glow stick juice [that's good for flip cup]. Have some fun with it! You can even pour tonic water into clear bottles and label them differently for decor in the room. It's a lot of fun.

*Glow in the Dark Ring Toss [with pumpkins!]*
I grow my own pumpkins for this, so they're all different sizes which can make it really hard, but you can choose whatever kind of pumpkins you want, just ensure they have a solid stem. I have this as an outside game or a basement game. Use glow sticks to color the stems of the pumpkins, or you carve out the pumpkins and toss some tea lights inside and that's your lighting. Buy the necklace glow sticks and those are your rings. You can play around with this one and make it as hard or as easy as you want!

*Pick Your Poison*
This game is really disgusting. It's a card game that you buy and it's a "Would you Rather" kind of game, except the choices are usually really, really horrifying or gross. You can have it set aside for people to play, or you can incorporate it into your entire party. This year I'm thinking of setting up a station right at the door and they pick up one of these cards, and tape it up to a big board and write down their answer. It's really fun to see what people choose and ends up being a good conversation piece. Great icebreaker if you've got people who are new to your guestlist.

*Grab Bag*
My friends and I have this terrible tradition where we buy a bunch of the worst cheap "on sale" nips we can find. We collect them all in a cauldron or a hat or a bag and everyone has to pick one. At some random, unknown point in the night we stop the music, someone yells "GRAB BAG" and you have 5 seconds to trade with someone if you want, at the end of that 5 seconds you have to drink whatever you have, regardless of how gross it is.

*Spooky Charades / Telephone Charades*
Prior to the party, make a nice long list of super ridiculous, spooky, horrifying, and fun charade scenes. Put them all in hat, pumpkin, cauldron, whatever, [you can separate by topic if you want]. You have the charades area be glow in the dark, candlelit, by a bonfire, outside with flashlights. You can find options online, but my friends and I like to pick the scenes ourselves. You can play in teams, pairs, one at a time, whatever. You can also turn it into telephone charades, which is really fun if you're drunk: one person acts out, one person is guessing, everyone else is facing away; when the person guessing has an idea, they tap one of the people turning away and whispers what they think it is; the first guesser and actor get in line and face away, while the person who was tapped and the person next to them step up to the stage; the person who was tapped acts out what they thought they heard the first guesser say, while the other watches; so on and so forth until the last person acts it out. 

*Park Bench/Improv Games*
Similar to charades, but you can speak and interact with other people. My friends and I will create lists of things that people can pick beforehand. There's two ways we play: traditional park bench, or improv prop games [the caveat is that your team members ARE the props]. We create lists of scenarios beforehand, usually different lists [one for park bench, one for improv games], and we try to be as wild as possible. For park bench we've had some of the following: retired reaper, ghost with aracnaphobia, pirate who goes into labor, witch with a fear of flying, vegan mad scientist, vampire with hemaphobia. For improv games, here are some scenarios: bloopers from Nightmare on Elm Street, skeletons go bowling [this is fun because people have to be the balls and the pins and it's hysterical], pirates lost in the center of London, werewolf documentary.


----------



## tinafromidaho

So many good ideas on this thread, I like the idea of them having a pre determined way they have to die in the winking murder game. I think it'll take a lot of nervousness off the guests if they don't have to think up a way to die. 
I also like the bingo game where each square is something they have to do through out the evening, keeps people up and moving.


----------



## bkdons11233

Thanks everyone for the cool ideas.


----------



## AdamsBarHunt

Last year I read about the Tempt Your Fate game ( I'm sorry, I don't remember who posted it originally ), it was a hit at my party and I plan on doing some thing similar again this year.

I just wanted to share the artwork I created, I printed a large poster to display at my party to explain the rules of the game to the guests. If anyone wants to use this feel free, here is a link to my google drive with the PDF document as well.

Happy Halloween!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TJK3JOxiBSaK87BHdkgln7vutmRdWMIK


----------



## Sasha87

@AdamsBarHunt Thank You! I'll be adding this to my list!


----------

